# *Homemade Scent Killer*



## ESMO-Joe (Oct 18, 2004)

Cool, thanks for posting, I've already passed it on.


----------



## buckfeverben (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks Jerry! 

I'll be trying this out over the weekend!


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

not to imply it doesnt, but this stuff works like a charm! I used over a gallon of it (at the price it takes to make, why not?) last year alone. good stuff, great post.


----------



## Okccj (Oct 13, 2005)

How do you guys apply the scent killer to yourselves?


----------



## JEofWV (Sep 4, 2005)

*Not to sound like an idiot, but*

do you use it the same way as other products, spray it on clothing etc...:embara: 

Thanks
Jim


----------



## JEofWV (Sep 4, 2005)

Okccj said:


> How do you guys apply the scent killer to yourselves?



Guess I should have typed faster!:mg: 

Jim


----------



## MHU (Jun 8, 2006)

Okccj said:


> How do you guys apply the scent killer to yourselves?


I make mine up by the half gallon. I use a pump operated bug sprayer. You can darn near take a shower in the stuff using the sprayer. The sprayer costs less than 10 bucks at Walmart.


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

I will be buying all my stuff tonight. How did you come up with this formula? It makes sense and seems as if it should work I am just curious. Another use could also be for tracking. If the hydrogen peroxide isn't too diluted you could use it to find those hard to see blood drops as they should react when sprayed and start foaming. Just a thought...


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

my dad always goes and gets walnuts and leaves and boils it..i dont think he does anything else reallybut it works..:wink:


----------



## tclow (Feb 22, 2006)

Those are great ideas man.thanks for sharing them.


----------



## larrydenise6573 (Jul 19, 2006)

Ok i'm intersted so how long does it need to sit? And what is the purpose of allowing it to sit for several days?


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

Okccj said:


> How do you guys apply the scent killer to yourselves?


I use a big spray bottle...a zep bottle from home depot


----------



## BRONZ (May 15, 2005)

I'm printing the instructions right now. Thanks for the post!


----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)

larrydenise6573 said:


> Ok i'm intersted so how long does it need to sit? And what is the purpose of allowing it to sit for several days?


when you mix the stuff up there will be a reaction and gasses escape. You should let it sit with a loose fitting cap until it settles. If you use a tight cap, it will probably pop off.


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

mtmedic said:


> How did you come up with this formula?




It was in a magizine....cant remember which one though.....


----------



## IL_Hunter (Sep 22, 2004)

They used this on Mythbusters to remove skunk odor and it worked really well. It actually worked better then their commercial cleaner.


----------



## xTravisx (May 8, 2003)

It's in the August issue of Field and Stream.


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

*I used it last year.*

I tried that recipe last year.
It didn't work at all for me.
I drank at least a 1/4 gallon before every hunt and I was getting busted left and right... (specially with all the gas I got from it).












.





















.


















Har har!:laugh:


----------



## stealthyhunter (Jul 17, 2006)

Good stuff and thanks for the info it is a lot cheaper than store bought stuff


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Cityboy, I have got the second part to Jerry's instructions above, and they will take care of that gas problem. You will need some scent lock underwear and a buddy to help you though . . .


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

Taht is a funny smiley!


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

*Thanks again*

I made some up a few weeks ago, and seems like it will work quite well. I am just wondering if there is any way of adding a fall blend scent into it? Any ideas? Would it worked if I added some of the store bought fall blend ? Or if I boiled some walnuts and leavs? I am just fishing for ideas to add a little fall cover scent to the blend. Thanks again.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

I vote to sticky this or put a copy in the recipe section of Bowhunting


----------



## jackdale1970 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Thanks again..*

I used this recipe all of last season, and it seemed to work great! Saved me several $$ in scent elimination spray. Did the wipe thing too, works like a charm. Some may get a little turned off by the white residue, but it wipes right off, besides the price is right....:wink:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Do *NOT* spray your bow down with it as it will rust the hell out of the screws on it !! I use unscented baby wipes from the store to wipe my bow, quiver, arrows, etc. 

Gotta tell you how well it works. Last year elk hunting I had a 5x5 bull come in 20 yards to a water hole for a drink. He was in perfect position so I draw , aim, shoot and  the arrow goes about a foot over his back, and I am like  now as the bottom cam on my Defender bow hit my back pack laying on the ground in front of me. So the Axis 340 is sticking in the ground and the bull is gone:sad: , enter a dozen or so ladies . Well the alpha cow spots the arrow and proceeds to sniff it for at least 5 mins, not alarmed at all. My wife is videoing all this (so I thought, she had bushes in front of her and couldnt see) and then the cow starts to lick the arrow. Some other cows come over and she runs them off, and I am about ready to bust a nut laughing. So what does she do? She picks it up in her mouth and proceeds to chew on it and I can hear her chomping on it and thinking she is gonna ruin my arra! :mg: Well, I am thinking this is gonna be awesome on video to show everyone....until I found out later she wasnt able to see the cow. See didnt hurt it except to muddy it up....LOL

I always wipe my bow, arrows, etc down and that right there shows it works. I have to admit, it was an awesome thing to watch!  
The pic is where I shot from......


----------



## deertraks (Aug 13, 2003)

hobbs4421 said:


> I made some up a few weeks ago, and seems like it will work quite well. I am just wondering if there is any way of adding a fall blend scent into it? Any ideas? Would it worked if I added some of the store bought fall blend ? Or if I boiled some walnuts and leavs? I am just fishing for ideas to add a little fall cover scent to the blend. Thanks again.


Just go get a bottle of earth scent and add to it. Then you have a bottle of fall blend. Smells like the stuff we paid $6-8 to get. I've been using a formula like Jerry's for years:thumbs_up


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 23, 2005)

Can you use spring or well water instead of the distilled water? I assume distilled since it has no chlorine.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Pappy said:


> Can you use spring or well water instead of the distilled water? I assume distilled since it has no chlorine.


Yessir :wink:


----------



## JEofWV (Sep 4, 2005)

*Just a warning to all*



hobbs4421 said:


> Or if I boiled some walnuts and leavs?QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Don't use liquid from walnut hulls on anything you don't want to stain brown
> ...


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

I just got back from the store and mixed up a big batch. I multiplied the recipe x 4 and got right around 1/2 a gallon of the stuff. I also bought my unscented wipes today. I will try this mix this year and see how it does. It sure saves a few bucks. I already had the soap and the rest of the stuff cost all of 3-4 bucks. (no pun intended):wink: I only added about 2 ounces of soap though so I will see how that goes. I will finish off the rest of the Hunter's Specialties spray I have then I will add to those bottles. Thanks for the tips Jerry. The more I save huntin the more I can spend during the rest of the year. epsi: epsi: epsi:


----------



## critter_catcher (Jun 26, 2006)

not trying to stir things up but this recipe has been posted about a dozen times on different threads in the last month and was in Field & Stream two months ago.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

critter_catcher said:


> not trying to stir things up but this recipe has been posted about a dozen times on different threads in the last month and was in Field & Stream two months ago.


And your point is? I have been using it and posting it on forums for *YEARS* ........just trying to help you guys out, I dont make a penny on it.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

critter_catcher said:


> not trying to stir things up but this recipe has been posted about a dozen times on different threads in the last month and was in Field & Stream two months ago.



Yep, it has made the rounds. But, it is amazing how many folks find out about it for the first time when someone like Jerry thinks to post it up again.:darkbeer: 

My personal version of this formula calls for way less peroxide. I use 8oz. peroxide for one gallon of distilled water. Add in two boxes of baking soda, and 4 oz. of scent free hunters soap...........stir lightly, do NOT shake. Let sit for several days in a vented vessel. Do not store in direct sunlight.

How many years have we been making this stuff Jerry? I think this is my 4th season......:wink:


----------



## BowhntrOma (Jul 27, 2006)

Here's a link to some excellent information about scent elimination sprays. Check it out before you make your own. This is an excellent read! 

Here's a note worthy quote:
"*Do not use ordinary hydrogen peroxide that comes in little brown colored plastic bottles.* The stuff at the supermarket has stabilizers in it and contains a slight odor. Pure hydrogen peroxide is odorless. I purchase pure hydrogen peroxide from a local swimming pool supply store. Baquacil brand Shock and Oxidizer is the product I use. It comes in a one-gallon size blue colored plastic container. It is pure 27-percent hydrogen peroxide (no additives or stabilizers). You will have to dilute it with distilled water, down to 3 percent strength in order to use it in your home brew recipe.".




http://fastestbows.com/articles/corrigan/scent_elimination_sprays.html


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

*deertraks*

Thanks for the reply. I just added some fall blend and I think this stuff is gonna be quite effective. Thanks a lot all. And for the person that said this was on a dozen threads and in field and stream, why would you bother making such a stupid statement? What did you plan on accomplishing other than criticizing the kind gentleman that posted this? There is always one.....


----------



## The Royal Shaft (Jul 27, 2005)

*Scent killer*

Jer
I used your formula for scent killer 2yrs. ago. Followed instructions to the letter. Had an ice chest of fish that didn't get cleaned out sufficiently. Sprayed the inside and out heavily with the formula. Closed lid and left for 3 days. When I opened the chest ---No more odor. No stench and no fishy smell at all. If that ain't working, I don't know what is. It removes my wife's cigarette smell from her vehicle, also. I have requests for the recipe every year. Makes me sound experienced around the camp fire. But you always get the credit.
Many thanks
The Royal Shaft


----------



## critter_catcher (Jun 26, 2006)

I think you took that the wrong way, didn't mean it as a personal attack on you, if you have been posting it for years maybe you are the originator of a great recipe. I was just trying to point out that everyone on here claims it to be "Their personal recipe" so if you are the originator you need to do a few searches and set the others straight and that field and stream has also copied it. It's a great recipe and will save tons of cash. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

wheres the best place to get the shampoo


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

jdog94 said:


> wheres the best place to get the shampoo


Most any archery shop. Or Cabelas, Bass Pro, etc., etc.


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

critter_catcher said:


> not trying to stir things up but this recipe has been posted about a dozen times on different threads in the last month and was in Field & Stream two months ago.



What about he people who dotn get Field and Stream OR have just joined AT....


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Wal-Mart sells the green Hunter Specialties brand that I have used for several years. That is the cheapest you will find it.



jdog94 said:


> wheres the best place to get the shampoo


----------



## NorCalBowhunter (Aug 13, 2006)

Great topic, guys. Thanks, Jerry for posting the recipe and thanks to all who have used it and find it effective. Due to the cost, I have been wondering about the ingriedients in the various types of commercially available scent killers. Since it is not food, the ingriedients do not have to be posted on the product. I am sick and tired of paying $35 a gallon for this stuff. Out west, archery season is in the late summer, so it is plenty hot. My son and I end up using a half gallon of scent killer in a week, or less. 

For the record, this is the first time I have seen a home recipe, and am happy to finally find one.

Thanks again, I will brewing up a batch soon. As soon as the quart that I just BOUGHT is gone!

Thaks again


----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)

rdneckhntr said:


> What about he people who dotn get Field and Stream OR have just joined AT....


http://www.fieldandstream.com/fieldstream/photogallery/0,13355,1215541,00.html


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*ttt*

ttt for another member


----------



## JTM80 (May 4, 2006)

*Fall Blend?*

I would like to add the Fall Blend scent to my homebrew but i do not know where to find it. Could someone point me in the right direction? On a side note i boiled some rich dirt from under an post oak and it had a fairly good dirt scent but i think that it would make the mix a little messy.

thanks
Jason


----------



## Postone (Jan 16, 2006)

*It doesn't matter...*



critter_catcher said:


> I think you took that the wrong way, didn't mean it as a personal attack on you, if you have been posting it for years maybe you are the originator of a great recipe. I was just trying to point out that everyone on here claims it to be "Their personal recipe" so if you are the originator you need to do a few searches and set the others straight and that field and stream has also copied it. It's a great recipe and will save tons of cash. Thanks for sharing it.


I think it say alot about his character that he doesn't care who uses it or who is claiming to come up with it.:hail: 
I took it that he wanted to share it with fellow hunters so that we could save a few buck$. Im sure you appreciate that as much as the rest of us do!:wink:


----------



## TheCamoGhost (Nov 16, 2005)

*this may be a stupid Q*

but will this stuff dye your hair on your head and body blond, or does it lose that ability after reacting for a couple days...Flingr


----------



## arrowslinger200 (Aug 13, 2005)

thanks guys! I'll give it a try as well.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

I have been using this formula for about three years now and I am convinced it works.

Plus you can make a ton of it for dirt cheap. That means you dont have to be stingy with it like store bought sprays.

Like others have said. Leave the cap off for at least a week for the off gassing. Also store it in a container that light cant penetrate.


----------



## ratfart (Jan 20, 2005)

All right, I may be ******ed (please, if I am indeed ******ed, don't burst my bubble, let me live in my little fantasy where there is still a CHANCE that I'm not ******ed!), but I have a question on the soap quantity.

Are you guys just guessing on the amount of soap to use? If not, how do you accurately measure fluid oz? I have scrounged all over my kitchen in stuff I didn't even know we had and I can find no device that measures fluid ounces or has a conversion. My wife (who actually passed chemistry without cheating !) isn't home to ask.

I remember from chemistry that 1 ml = 1 cm3 = 1 oz. ????? Is that correct?
Does yours turn out to have a green tint to it or did I screw up??!!!


----------



## mathews09 (Jun 26, 2006)

I just got a 1/4 cup measuring cup and filled it half full it seemed to work alright


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*1 Fluid Oz.*

Use a shot glass.


----------



## ratfart (Jan 20, 2005)

Mike Ryan said:


> Use a shot glass.



Mike, do you recommend #6 or 7 1/2 shot? High brass 3" magnum? and do I clean the powder residue out first?


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Jerry thanks for the headsup. Not to hijack but heres one I got off Kisky.com last year, I believe

Boil two gallons of water, slowly add a box of baking soda, let it boil 10-15 mins or until clear, shoul dhave a gallon left usually, bottle it up, its a lil on the heavy and will leave a bare trace of white, but I believe it really works, especially when its hot out,,the bakin soda does its job. if anyone is interested in the exact recipe let me know and I'll get it to you.

Sean


----------



## IL_Hunter (Sep 22, 2004)

1 ml = 0.03381402 oz.
1 oz. = 29.57353 ml


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

aroflingr said:


> but will this stuff dye your hair on your head and body blond, or does it lose that ability after reacting for a couple days...Flingr



You are not supposed to apply this, or any scent eliminator to your body. Spray it on your cloths.

That said, I have accidently gotten on just about every inch of my body before, and I am still covered with gray hair, so I don`t think you need to worry about it making you a bottle blonde!!! :wink:


----------



## ratfart (Jan 20, 2005)

IL_Hunter said:


> 1 ml = 0.03381402 oz.
> 1 oz. = 29.57353 ml


 o......k........:twitch: :jaw:





OH!!! Wait a minute!!! I just found my wife's 29.57353 ml measuring spoon!!!:wink: 

BTW, I have confirmed my belief that I am indeed ******ed......The measuring cup I was using has fl. oz. on the back side!:embara: Not afraid to admit it when I make a little boo-boo!

So, do you guys end up with a green tint when you use the HS scent away shampoo? MIne is quite green and I do believe I used the correct amount on re-measure.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

ratfart said:


> All right, I may be ******ed (please, if I am indeed ******ed, don't burst my bubble, let me live in my little fantasy where there is still a CHANCE that I'm not ******ed!), but I have a question on the soap quantity.
> 
> Are you guys just guessing on the amount of soap to use? If not, how do you accurately measure fluid oz? I have scrounged all over my kitchen in stuff I didn't even know we had and I can find no device that measures fluid ounces or has a conversion. My wife (who actually passed chemistry without cheating !) isn't home to ask.
> 
> ...



I pretty much guess on the amount of soap to use. In a one gallon batch, I use roughly 1.5 shot glasses full.

The soaps only purpose is to act as a surfactant........even coating, and make it stick to what you spray it on.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*it will not*



aroflingr said:


> but will this stuff dye your hair on your head and body blond, or does it lose that ability after reacting for a couple days...Flingr



The mixture of peroxide is so weak you can take a shower in it.

Nothing harmful when properly measured together.


----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)

I use a shot glass too, just make sure you clean it out before you use it for its intended purpose (or you better have plenty of TP in the house...)


----------



## Huntin'Honey24 (May 6, 2006)

Jerry you better thank Field and Stream for that one--lol


----------



## deertraks (Aug 13, 2003)

JTM80 said:


> I would like to add the Fall Blend scent to my homebrew but i do not know where to find it. Could someone point me in the right direction? On a side note i boiled some rich dirt from under an post oak and it had a fairly good dirt scent but i think that it would make the mix a little messy.
> 
> thanks
> Jason


Jason, just go to wally world and buy a bottle of earth scent then add it to the brew.:wink:


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

Last year I had a conversation with a chemist about controlling human odor on both skin and clothing. What he suggested sounded absurd but I tried it and it worked amazingly well...According to him, vinegar, a natural substance as a by- product of fermentation will kill odor causing bacteria on contact and will also lower the skin ph sufficiently enough to prevent bacteria from growing on the human skin for several hours. The smell of vinegar is short lived but even when freshy spayed I found it would not frighten deer. It's very cheap and I found it extremely effective last year..Go ahead and laugh but it really does work. Actually, I have found some of the products on the market have a smell like vinegar...I think Dead Down Wind does.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratfart,
Find a measuring cup and just use 1/4 cup of the soap. I like the H.S. Scents green soap personally, but do not think it really matters.

The soap part is the one thing that I would say is the most critical to get right. What ever you do, you do not want to add too much soap. This will cause the spray/solution really foamy if you do. Just trust me on this one :embara: 

I have also sprayed it on my body and hair. I already have really blonde hair, so I cant tell you if it did anything color wise, but it will make it kind of dry and frizzy though. :wink:


----------



## Chupacabra (Jul 10, 2006)

A couple of people have mentioned adding a cover scent to this scent eliminator recipe. I'm not sure if that would be very effective. What the peroxide, and the baking soda after it 'dries' for that matter, are doing is reacting with organic molecules and changing them into a different molecule or into multiple molecules. Scent elimination is really just a chemical reaction - changing molecules that animals detect as signature human odor into other molecules that they may or may not be able to detect easily, but are not odors they would identify as those from a human. Adding a cover scent to this mix would probably be counter productive as I'm guessing the peroxide would 'neutralize' the molecular source of the cover scent until all the peroxide was used up and then you'd just have a bottle of very weak cover scent.


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

Hydrogen Peroxide will effectively kill bacteria ( thus odor) when applied to skin but the effect will not linger. Within seconds of drying it will breakdown to hydrogen and water and be gone and will no longer control bacteria or odors.


----------



## deadeye270 (Jan 9, 2005)

Has anyone tried adding some cedar scent to this mixture? I have taken needles from a cedar tree put them into some boiling water to create a cedar scent.

P.S. don't use your wife's good pots for this mixture


----------



## Killthewabbit (Apr 29, 2006)

:bump:


----------



## lilblknight (Jan 23, 2006)

*thanks for re posting*

this is my first year here on AT and this is also my first time reading these posts any one out their trying to help us out in any form is all right in my book. up to last year i always used cover scent like pine neadles rubbed on my cloths. do to it being so expensive to buy the scent spray but last year i got my spray at walmart on clearence and since their is plenty of walmarts around. take advantage at the near end of seasons for the shampoo selling for dirt cheap, since i always do i will be passing this on to the family to help out to try and i thank you for re posting again and i ask has any one ever heard of using vanilla extract for a spray eliminator ive heard about it a few years ago but never used it it may be just a myth of worth less junk us hunters fall for to try to help us gett our deer good day keep the ideas up tjis poor hunter thanks you


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Hey Jerry....*

I just made up 2.5 gallons of this stuff last weekend. I used distilled water that comes in gallon milk jugs. 

Jerry... tell me if this sounds about right... when I let the stuff sit, it has a slight green tint from the HS Shampoo. It also has about 1/2" of baking soda sitting on the bottom of the jug that has settled out. I've had the tops off the bottles for about a week and everything seems fine. When I shake them up, the solution is a cloudy white... kinda like the Scent Shield "White Lightning" stuff.

-ZA


----------



## maxx (Aug 23, 2006)

ZA206 said:


> I just made up 2.5 gallons of this stuff last weekend. I used distilled water that comes in gallon milk jugs.
> 
> Jerry... tell me if this sounds about right... when I let the stuff sit, it has a slight green tint from the HS Shampoo. It also has about 1/2" of baking soda sitting on the bottom of the jug that has settled out. I've had the tops off the bottles for about a week and everything seems fine. When I shake them up, the solution is a cloudy white... kinda like the Scent Shield "White Lightning" stuff.
> 
> -ZA


what about adding the baking soda to boiling water (i know that you cant boil distilled water, but make it boiling hot) to disolve it a bit.will that keep down the residue?

maxx


----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)

I understand white light breaks down the peroxide and you should store this stuff in an opaque bottle. What do you all use to store this stuff in? Where do you get an opaque spray bottle to use in the field? Do you just tape over a spray bottle you get in the HW store?


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

ZA206 said:


> I just made up 2.5 gallons of this stuff last weekend. I used distilled water that comes in gallon milk jugs.
> 
> Jerry... tell me if this sounds about right... when I let the stuff sit, it has a slight green tint from the HS Shampoo. It also has about 1/2" of baking soda sitting on the bottom of the jug that has settled out. I've had the tops off the bottles for about a week and everything seems fine. When I shake them up, the solution is a cloudy white... kinda like the Scent Shield "White Lightning" stuff.
> 
> -ZA


ZA.....you're not shaking it enough to dissolve all the baking soda. Then you'll be good to go. :wink:


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

I'll continue to shake it like a red-headed step child when I get home!!

-ZA



Jerry/NJ said:


> ZA.....you're not shaking it enough to dissolve all the baking soda. Then you'll be good to go. :wink:


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

i made some of this about a week ago and all seemed to be good. smells like the store bought stuff and effectively takes away "dirty" smells from clothes, but after a minute of so, the clothes just smell dirty again, but a different smell. almost like dirty socks or something. and when the solution hit my skin, the peroxide i guess in the solution made my hands smell. seems like it would do more harm than good. not sure whether to use it in the field or not. i know the amounts were right and i am a little torn now on what to do.


----------



## bowhuntingkid14 (Mar 21, 2005)

we just mix baking soda , and water and it smells like dirt


----------



## thrtypntbck (Feb 23, 2006)

I made some of this up...does anyone think this will hurt my Scent Blocker clothes????


----------



## Krooz (Jan 17, 2004)

This is my 2nd season of using it and I love it... thanks Jerry/NJ! Anyway, when I make a batch I store it in a 1 gallon red plastic gas container (well labeled and marked as such before anyone gets excited) then I have several old plastic bottles of the commercial spray that I refill with the homebrew. This concoction has really cut down on my being busted. I spray it on my boots just before heading to the stand and have had deer come down and/or cross my trail never scenting me at all. Follow the directions Jerry posted and it works great. I use the brown bottle peroxide as well but will try the Baquacyl (sp?) if I can ever find it. 

Krooz


----------



## Dub (Jan 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Dub (Jan 14, 2006)

Went by Walmart this morning and picked up a black two gallon spray bottle, a few gallons of distilled water and the rest of the ingrediants. The stuff is very low cost.

I'm hoping to get goo results with this. It sure will be easy to use with the pump sprayer. I can spray my stand, clothes and boots down real well at the truck just prior to heading into the woods.


Thanks again for the tip.


Oh yeah...I was in the dentist office earlier this week and saw the Field and Stream magazine with this same recipe in it. It just increased my faith in this stuff.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

this great thread by jerry needs to go back to the top


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

NorCalBowhunter said:


> Since it is not food, the ingredients do not have to be posted on the product. I am sick and tired of paying $35 a gallon for this stuff. !


The instructions tell you to only spray clothing. If they said to spray in on your skin they would have to list the ingredients and then we would realize we are paying a fortune to buy baking soda and water with some triclosin added.


----------



## GeoMike (Mar 17, 2006)

:noidea: Just curious... what is the purpose of the shampoo/soap?
The other ingredients make sense, but I don't what the soap does for the mix.


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

the HS green soap has Triclosan (anti-bacterial agent) in it.

that would be my guess ?


camoham


----------



## pegasis0066 (Sep 1, 2004)

GeoMike said:


> :noidea: Just curious... what is the purpose of the shampoo/soap?
> The other ingredients make sense, but I don't what the soap does for the mix.


I thought I read in one recipe that the soap acts as a binding agent. I assumed that meant helps make it stick when sprayed.


----------



## pdcjohnson (Sep 17, 2005)

*thanks jerry*

ttt


----------



## JetInspector (Aug 13, 2006)

The soap acts as a surfactant. 
It breaks up the surface tension of the water molocule, allowing it to soak in, rather than bead up on whatever its sprayed on. 
Its the same principle used for light water, Class A firefighting foam.


----------



## TheCamoGhost (Nov 16, 2005)

Just made up a new batch today gonna start using it for scouting trips and stuff...Flingr


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I have been using it for 2 years now and it works!


----------



## Tarheeler (Nov 12, 2006)

Old thread back alive-- 
IMMA TRYIT

Thanks Jerry:wink:


----------



## flats1 (Sep 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Novice-bowhunte (Mar 20, 2007)

*Baquacil*

Thanks Jerry!! 

I decided to try the baquacil and searching for a supplier, I found a good price...here is the link for those interested...
http://store.highlandpool.com/baquacil-oxidizer.html

Thanks again! I can't wait to try the stuff


----------



## flats1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Does anybody know if it makes a differece if you use the Hydrogen Peroxide in the brown bottle or the Hydrogen Peroxide from the pool store? Also do you know how long this stuff last for, and is it true the Hydrogen Peroxide will evaporate if you don't have it in a dark bottel? Thanks


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

critter_catcher said:


> not trying to stir things up but this recipe has been posted about a dozen times on different threads in the last month and was in Field & Stream two months ago.


Not all of us spend every minute on here just so we don't miss a single thread. This was the first time I saw it, and I have visited almost every day for the past few months. Maybe I'll post it again next week for a whole different slough of guys that will appreciate it like I do.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

flats1 said:


> Does anybody know if it makes a differece if you use the Hydrogen Peroxide in the brown bottle or the Hydrogen Peroxide from the pool store? Also do you know how long this stuff last for, and is it true the Hydrogen Peroxide will evaporate if you don't have it in a dark bottel? Thanks


I've been using the brown bottle peroxide for alot of years. I cant speak for the pool stuff. The stuff will last a year or more if you keep it capped so nothing can evaporate. I make a new batch and dump it right on last year's leftovers (gallon milk jug)....


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

My theory on the peroxide is it does not make a difference. We are using this stuff to kill HUMAN odor,the little and I mean very little smell that comes from the brown bottle peroxide is not a human odor and while not native to the woods does not seem to spook deer. If you really smell some of the commercial scent killers they have a similar slight chemical smell to them. While do not claim to be a pro,I will admit I am obsessive about scent control and in my opinion the peroxide in the brown bottle works just as good.


----------



## squeekieslayer (Jul 20, 2004)

*time out*



maxx said:


> what about adding the baking soda to boiling water (i know that you cant boil distilled water, but make it boiling hot) to disolve it a bit.will that keep down the residue?
> 
> maxx


you can boil distilled water, in fact, that is how it became distilled water.

Joe


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

I have been using the brown bottle stuff for years and do not think it makes a difference.

I have gotten to where I spray this stuff around my tree from when I am setting up to try to eliminate my odor.

Several times I have had deer walk directly underneath me, smell around my tree, and show no sign of concern. They really check it out, but show no alarm.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

I wish I had saved many of my posts over the years so I wouldnt have to type them as I hate typing but am thankful I have all my fingers to do so ! So with that said, some might remember me speaking about my elk hunt 2 years ago when I hit my back pack on a shot on a 5x5 and shot 2' over his back :embara: anyhowwwwww............the arrow buries into the dirt. Well, prior to any hunt, I always wipe my arrows, equipment, etc, off with my homemade wet ones or baby wipes. So here comes this flock of cows....well big bad momma alpha cow goes right to my arrow  and my wife is (what I thought videoing this, a bush was in her way) behind me. So the cow was very defensive of that arrow, she would push other cow elk away. She kept sniffing it and licking it.....then, she picks it up in her mouth and commences to CHEW ON IT!  I am like what the ____, you're gonna ruin my arrow!! But thinking my wife is videoing this , I am like, wow what great footage for the gang back on AT! 
They were there for every bit of a half hour and I was afraid she'd walk off with the arrow but she did leave it. 
My point is, think how much you touch an arrow and all the scent you can possibly leave on it and using this stuff made her just think she had a candy cane....:tongue::wink:
I dont use junk or bs products! I can tell many stories of how I never was busted by using the homemade scent killer and of course, proper hygiene, etc. 
I make it by the gallon and put it in a garden sprayer and spray my stands, blinds, anything except my bow as the screws will rust, use baby wipes!


----------



## J8 10-27 (Sep 21, 2005)

A replacement for the shampoo can be “Free and Clear” laundry detergent. As the name states, it’s free of dyes and scents. I’ve used it for two years and a hunters shampoo before that, they both seem to work the same.

For what it’s worth, Myth Busters used a baking soda / peroxide solution to remove a skunk’s odor. Out of all they tried, it was the only thing that worked.


----------



## phk691 (Mar 25, 2007)

Not really a scent killer, but I try to boil some of the acorns, leaves, and stuff from the area I hunt. Spray myself down with it before I go into the woods.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Interesting thread.


----------



## Michigan Dave (Dec 28, 2005)

Please be very, very careful if you add sodium bicarb to boiling water. If the water is at all acidic, the carbon dioxide formed from addition of bicarb will cause the boiling water to foam up, and hopefully not all over you. Add the bicarb to ambient temperature water, then heat it. Watch for foaming up of the mix.

Question for any other chemists on the board - addition of sodium bicarbonate to water will make the solution pH to be about 8 - 9. Hydrogen peroxide is unstable to degradation at basic pH; that is, basic pH will speed its degradation to molecular oxygen (that is why we leave the gallon jug uncapped for a few days after we make up the solution, so that the oxygen formed by degradation of peroxide can vent). If hydrogen peroxide is added with sodium bicarbonate, how much peroxide is left after a week or after a month? Does adding hydrogen peroxide even make sense to a solution to be stored and used over weeks or months? 

Michigan Dave


----------



## Chupacabra (Jul 10, 2006)

Michigan Dave said:


> Question for any other chemists on the board - addition of sodium bicarbonate to water will make the solution pH to be about 8 - 9. Hydrogen peroxide is unstable to degradation at basic pH; that is, basic pH will speed its degradation to molecular oxygen (that is why we leave the gallon jug uncapped for a few days after we make up the solution, so that the oxygen formed by degradation of peroxide can vent). If hydrogen peroxide is added with sodium bicarbonate, how much peroxide is left after a week or after a month? Does adding hydrogen peroxide even make sense to a solution to be stored and used over weeks or months?
> 
> Michigan Dave


I got to thinking about exactly this last year. I agree you start losing peroxide immediately, but I have no idea at what rate, or if it slows down. I arbitrarily decided to give my batches a 2 week shelf life for this very reason. Heck, it's cheap. I also tried using a 1.5% dilution of hydrogen peroxide only, with a little surfactant, and didn't really notice a difference in how deer reacted compared to the baking soda version. The only difference was, since there is essentially no residual odor control from just peroxide, I chose to reapply every couple hours to my upper body.


----------



## Dark Angel (Mar 19, 2006)

*The natural way!!!*

OK! This isn't my own receipe! But work like magic!!!:wink:

Find the strongest smelling plant or herb in the area, where you're going to hurt. Boil it with some water for a while, some spray it over your clothe!!!

And, if that doesn't work... 

PLEASE! It time to going to take a shower!!!:wink:


----------



## ScottS71 (May 1, 2006)

Excellent post Jerry thanks a bunch. I'll make some up for this coming season.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks Jerry, Ill be making a batch of this


----------



## flats1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Great, Thanks



Jerry/NJ said:


> I've been using the brown bottle peroxide for alot of years. I cant speak for the pool stuff. The stuff will last a year or more if you keep it capped so nothing can evaporate. I make a new batch and dump it right on last year's leftovers (gallon milk jug)....


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

up


----------



## williams480 (Mar 3, 2007)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Now that the season is near, I will again post the recipe I use for home made scent killer that works and is cheap to make!
> 
> *Ingredients for Scent Killer:
> 
> ...


This is awesome, needed repeating...............


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

i hope it works!


----------



## MQ1 zhooter (Dec 4, 2004)

It does work. Last year I made a batch and used it as laundry detergent. The first day I tried it- I sprayed down on my clothing and head to my stand.
An 8 pointer came in from behind, upwind of my stand unaltered and introduced him to Muzzy blades. 

The Peroxide I used was from swimming pool supplies that contains 27% peroxide.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Question to anyone who adds the comercial made earth scent eliminator to thier homebrew. Do you add it when you make the fresh batch? Or after it has cured?


----------



## IDriveB5 (Dec 3, 2005)

thanks for the bumps, first time ive caught this recipe. couple things:

No bleaching due to the H2O2?

Anyone thought about using an anti-microbial soap, like doctors uses or the stuff camelbak sells to clean its water bladders?


----------



## Novice-bowhunte (Mar 20, 2007)

*Question*

A quick question...

Do you guys store the "scent killer" in dark a container? or, does not really mater? I mean, once is ready for use.

Thanks!


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

Got all the ingredients except the soap and that'll wait till tomorrow night.
If this stuff works and I hope it does, it'll be ten cents on the dollar compared to the gallon jugs of commercial stuff I've bought in the past. I take baths in it if it works.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Awesome thread! After reading through all of the posts I am definitely going to give it a try!


----------



## Novice-bowhunte (Mar 20, 2007)

*Impressed!*

My wife laughs at me when I told her about this, ha! regardless, I mixed up a good batch and I stored it on a regular spray bottle but I painted it with black spray paint, so it doesn't go bad too fast...
Well, my wife did not believed it works, so the other day I forgot my "protein shake bottle" in my backpack for like 2 days inside the car in California 100+ degree weather, well needles to say, when she opened it ukey: The smell was really bad...she attempted to wash it but the smell was still there, so I pull out my home made scent killer and I proceeded to spry the bottle and let it sit for about 5 minutes...then I gave it another wash and the smell was TOTALLy gone!! :mg:

Man this stuff really eats any odor!

Thanks Jerry!


----------



## acal (Jan 13, 2003)

*Homemade Scent Killer*

I contacted the company that makes the baking soda regarding warming the water and then adding the baking soda. They indicated that the baking soda will not loose any of its effectiveness, nor its longevity.


----------



## PearsonFan (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm also a newly converted fan of this formula. Thanks Jerry and everyone that posts ideas about this product. I went to Wally World and bought a 97 cent spray bottle that uses those 16 oz water bottles. I covered the bottle with some camo duct tape. We've been using that and it works great. You could even make up extra bottles to store it in. Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Bring this one back out too......


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

been using it for 3 years now works great I even used it on my dogs after they played with a skunk ukey:


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

I have some left from last year, do you know if it is still good?


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Backlash said:


> I have some left from last year, do you know if it is still good?


It should still be good, I keep about a 1/2 gallon on hand always. If you clean fish, nothing works better getting the smell off your hands.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Backlash said:


> I have some left from last year, do you know if it is still good?


As long as it was sealed...(a lid on it) so evaporation didnt happen, it will be fine. Make a new batch and dump it on top.


----------



## Lady Hunter (Jul 27, 2008)

I just found this thread and it sounds great! I'm definately gonna try it. I just bought a small bottle of Dead Down Wind, wish I saw this first!


----------



## ub1243 (Apr 8, 2006)

almost time to start making the home brew.
i think i'm going to try heating the water to get a better disolve for less clogged sprayers.


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

*Great post*

Thanks for a great post. Now this is better than bashing any day.:darkbeer:


----------



## WaterboyUT (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice, I will give it a try. Thanks for sharing


----------



## badassbowtech (Aug 3, 2008)

I can't wait to us this. I need to figure out how much I would for about 55 gallons. I kind of smell............


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Bump


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

The supplies are on my wife's grocery list! I can't believe I hadn't seen this before! Where the heck have I been?:embara:


----------



## huntingnwfl (Feb 4, 2008)

bump


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

badassbowtech said:


> I can't wait to us this. I need to figure out how much I would for about 55 gallons. I kind of smell............


Man thanx for the laugh.... I needed that! :darkbeer:

I use 2 - 3 gallons per season usually....


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Now that the season is near, I will again post the recipe I use for home made scent killer that works and is cheap to make!
> 
> *Ingredients for Scent Killer:
> 
> ...


Here is another bump and the recipe again... I use this stuff on my seats in my truck too. Anything I can think of. Thanks again Jerry!:darkbeer:


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

*thanx Jerry*

This is the third year I have used the stuff and it is great! I have saved so much money.... and I have cut down on my scent dramatically. I just made a batch today. I have about a half gallen full. I will probably make 3X that much and use it by the end of the seasons. 
Thanx, Isaac


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

would the Peroxide bleach your camo???


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*just made some more scent killer*

Though I use 27.5% hydrogen peroxide.:wink:

I found another manufacturer for the 27% stuff.

Packaged by BioGuard called Soft Swim Clairifier.

Comes in gallon jugs. Cost $15.98 +tax.

I can make 22.5 gallons of scent killer with this jug.

*2qts water

43oz of water to 5oz of 27.5% hydrogen peroxide

1/2 cup A&H baking soda

1oz liquid no scent soap.*


----------



## befus (Oct 10, 2005)

MNmike said:


> Though I use 27.5% hydrogen peroxide.:wink:
> 
> I found another manufacturer for the 27% stuff.
> 
> ...


Where? I see it for a lot more.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*Dolphin Pool & Spa*



befus said:


> Where? I see it for a lot more.


Plymouth, MN.

A little far for you to drive....

Here is a locator

http://www.bioguard.com/mp/v/index....110VgnVCM10000053d7010aRCRD&vgnextfmt=default

Here is the product....

http://www.bioguard.com/mp/v/index....110VgnVCM100000f0d7010aRCRD&vgnextfmt=default


----------



## pierce652 (Oct 18, 2007)

I made up a batch of this today. Easy as pie. Found an old musty nasty smelling rag down in the basement. The kind that was wet, rolled up and tossed in the corner. I figured it would be a good test. 

I spread it out and sprayed on the brew. Within a minute or two absolutely no smell whatsoever. It took some coaxing from me to get my wife to smell it. She was amazed.


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

I made a large batch last Friday.. 

3 32oz peroxide (brown bottle)
12 cups distilled water
1 1/2 cups baking soda
6 oz of green scent shield shampoo..

I believe this works out to a 6x batch. Put it all in a 5 gal bucket.. and stuck it in the water heater closet.

It's been 4 days... and when I stir it.. it's really soapy... lots of suds.

Is this normal... or did I do something wrong?... 

Thinking about watering it down.. by adding the same amounts of all of the above.. minus the shampoo???


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Bump t t t


----------



## akacornelius (Jan 14, 2009)

grnxlt said:


> would the Peroxide bleach your camo???


My GUESS is yes... anyone have an answer for this?


----------



## rupejosh (Mar 12, 2009)

im guessing its diluted quite a bit and shouldnt have too much of an effect.i think im gonna test it on an all black shirt


----------



## JBRECKO (Jan 6, 2009)

I used a reciepe like this for skunk oder but it was not diluted as much.The peroxide and water were equal,you rub it all over your dog let it dry and wash the dog, smell is pretty much gone.it also works on carpets but the concentrate of peroxide did fade my dog a little.This dog did not just get sprayed a little by the skunk she had a good hold on it enough to get a few mouthfulls of hair.So i does work as scent elimination.


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

bump for the season


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

hobbs4421 said:


> I made some up a few weeks ago, and seems like it will work quite well. I am just wondering if there is any way of adding a fall blend scent into it? Any ideas? Would it worked if I added some of the store bought fall blend ? Or if I boiled some walnuts and leavs? I am just fishing for ideas to add a little fall cover scent to the blend. Thanks again.


Great post been wondering about doing this. I bet you could find about any cover scent you needed from Trophy Blend. We have been using them for quite some time and they work awesome.


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

This mixture works and is just pennies to make. Thanks for the reminder time to make up a gallon or two.


----------



## flybub (Nov 2, 2007)

How much does Jerry's original post make? 1 Gallon, 1/2 gallon? I have all the stuff at home to make it but I don't know if I need to double his recipe to make a gallon or not.


----------



## rfd499 (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for bringing this back.


----------



## Corona (Mar 29, 2007)

I too made a batch of this to take the skunk smell off my dog...it worked. I'm going to make another batch for my own use too. They do make peroxide without the fragrance added, you may need to shop around for it though.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

StrutStopper said:


> I understand white light breaks down the peroxide and you should store this stuff in an opaque bottle. What do you all use to store this stuff in? Where do you get an opaque spray bottle to use in the field? Do you just tape over a spray bottle you get in the HW store?


I put my scent killer in old 1 quart H.S. scent bottles. I use a clear
spray bottle, but store it in my tote so it's not in the sunlight.


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

Time to make some more! Gonna try boiling the water this time. Hopefully the soda will stay in suspension.


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

I was reading the post on here about the vinegar, and it makes since, after all vinegar is a natural acid, What I am wondering is if any one knows what will happen if you add vinegar to this recipe.


----------



## JDJHNTR (Jun 26, 2007)

How about a sticky? Please.........


----------



## gbear (May 30, 2009)

KBacon said:


> I made a large batch last Friday..
> 
> 3 32oz peroxide (brown bottle)
> 12 cups distilled water
> ...


I really have no idea. But i was wondering if anybody knows if the scent free laundry detergent will work instead of the shampoo? It would get rid of the sudzing. I need to go get some anyway i'm gonna make a batch tonight.


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

gbear said:


> I really have no idea. But i was wondering if anybody knows if the scent free laundry detergent will work instead of the shampoo? It would get rid of the sudzing. I need to go get some anyway i'm gonna make a batch tonight.


I used it tonight and it should be the same as the green shower soap. I used the liquid scent free soap this time but have used the powder in the past with good results.


----------



## gbear (May 30, 2009)

Well i just got home. I stopped and picked up some laundry detergent. I notice that it is just scent free detergent and the body wash has some anti-bacterial component. So i guess i answered my own question-since we want the anti-bacterial action then we shouldn't use the detergent. 
But i'll add some anyway cause it rains on me a lot in sept in the mountains so i can clean my clothes too.:darkbeer:AAAHHHH, sweet summer rain.


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

*re*

Thanx again Jerry. Ive done this the past 2 years and I love it. It works great!


----------



## gbear (May 30, 2009)

Pappy said:


> Can you use spring or well water instead of the distilled water? I assume distilled since it has no chlorine.


Yes, BUT, if you use the distilled water, heated to dissolve the baking soda it will give better results. The distilled water has no (very little) mineral content depending on the quality of distilled water. So the distilled is actually thirsty for mineral and your baking soda and other components will dissolve better and stay in suspension longer.
Yes distilled water does come in different quality. Type 1 is ultrapure for laboratory use.


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

What about adding vinegar to the mix, any one try that or have an idea of what it might do to the mix?


----------



## Ray.Klefstad (Oct 7, 2006)

> what will happen if you add vinegar?


I'm sure you know what will happen.

Baking soda and vinegar react to cause an exothermic reaction. In other words, it will expand rapidly and give off lots of gas. Sort of like a slow explosion.

Ray


----------



## helz21 (Aug 30, 2009)

thx for the homemade scent killer info,I'm a noob.all tips help even the repost thx.


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

Ray.Klefstad said:


> I'm sure you know what will happen.
> 
> Baking soda and vinegar react to cause an exothermic reaction. In other words, it will expand rapidly and give off lots of gas. Sort of like a slow explosion.
> 
> Ray


Fore got about that! Does the re-action render the solution useless? I only ask because a previous poster said a chemist or some other type of smart person said it does a great job, and it does make some sense that vinegar would work since it is a natural acid of sorts.


----------



## squeekieslayer (Jul 20, 2004)

While i am NOT 100% sure what the H2Os is reacting with, something is causing it to "bubble." I am not sure if it is reacting with the bicarb. But one way or another if fizzes and you all know it. these "bubbles" are oxygen released when the H2O2 combines with something else.........leaving DISTILLED H20 and O2. PERIOD

while i understand the logic, H2O2 kills bacteria, once it all bubbles off and is left in the light.......there is NO reason whatsoever to use it. None of it is left in solution at the end of the process. If is was, it would bleach every thing you sprayed it on. I think this would work AMAZINGLY if and only if the H2O2 was ACTUALLY H2O2 by the time you used it. BUT its NOT.

In the end you are basically spraying a suspension of water and sodium bicarb on yourself. the ONLY antibacterial part comes from the soap used. The soap also acts as a surfactant keeping the bicarb in suspension better. consequently, every batch i made with the stuff had a slight soapy smell to it from the soap as well as it makes everything a bit sticky (which is a good thing when wanting the baking powder to stay put.

Next step, the water evaporates........NOW what are you left with i ask??? Baking soda stuck to all of your stuff due to the little bit of soap you have in the mix.

Long story short, it works. PERIOD. I Used it, others have used it, it works. But really all you are doing is going through a bunch of work to stick baking soda too all of your stuff and yourself.

Again, before you get all worked up. I am saying that it DOES work. but you would be just as well off to just cover yourself in baking soda and skip all of the messy stuff.

it isn't opinion, or nay-saying it is science. You are making sticky baking soda. thats it......the H2)s turns to water and evaporates with the rest of the water you used.

Joe


PS: if you find fault in my explanation let me know. PLEASE. I would love to have faith in it and use it. I dont really buy into the scent free hype because it is so expensive and only PARTLY effective. I can justify the price if this stuff for waht you get.....if you got anything besides a sticky white mess.


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

Having used H202 straight from the bottle several times to clean blood out of my scrubs and off of my uniform I have never had it bleach anything or change its color.


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

squeekieslayer said:


> While i am NOT 100% sure what the H2Os is reacting with, something is causing it to "bubble..."
> It reacts to proteins.


----------



## squeekieslayer (Jul 20, 2004)

popestev said:


> Having used H202 straight from the bottle several times to clean blood out of my scrubs and off of my uniform I have never had it bleach anything or change its color.



ok maybe not bleach it, but if you used 40% like some people suggest. Are you saying that it does not turn to water?? I mean, what are the bubbles?

Joe


----------



## squeekieslayer (Jul 20, 2004)

popestev said:


> squeekieslayer said:
> 
> 
> > While i am NOT 100% sure what the H2Os is reacting with, something is causing it to "bubble..."
> ...


----------



## Timbo hunt (Jul 15, 2007)

*H2O2 effectiveness*



squeekieslayer said:


> popestev said:
> 
> 
> > it can react to many many many things, not just proteins. It will "react" with itself if left in enough light.
> ...


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

squeekieslayer said:


> popestev said:
> 
> 
> > it can react to many many many things, not just proteins. It will "react" with itself if left in enough light.
> ...


----------



## squeekieslayer (Jul 20, 2004)

popestev said:


> squeekieslayer said:
> 
> 
> > Well its main reason for being sold in the first aid Isle is that it reacts to proteins. Not sure what your asking about with the 40% but regardless of how much you pour into the mix it is the same concentration out of the bottle and is then diluted by the other ingredients. We would some times dilute it as much as 50% with water to clean certain utensils and it seemed to work fine for several days.
> ...


----------



## jbo3 (May 17, 2003)

squeekieslayer said:


> popestev said:
> 
> 
> > this is my point. you are diluting the heck out of it AND you are letting it react with light, AND you are letting it react with whatever it is reacting with in the solution. I was simply asking about the 40% because some people advocate that instead of the 3% like it would do anything different. It will, it will bubble longer before it is JUST water. and, if it was at 40% still (or anything above 10% or so) a 1/3 dilution......it WOULD bleach. I use it on skulls to bleach them in hours. It is not in there at a high enough concentration to do anything.
> ...


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

Ok i read all the posts and i am going to make a batch. Some say heat the water and then add ingredients right? Do you then stir this stuff up untill it all dissolves or don't you stir it at all and let it sit there? Kind of cofussed about the mixing part of it. Dont want any granuals left over right?


----------



## Canuck71 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Great Post*

Man, I love this site!!! I've been looking for an idea like this for awhile.

BTT for a great post!!!!!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by critter_catcher 
not trying to stir things up but this recipe has been posted about a dozen times on different threads in the last month and was in Field & Stream two months ago. 

Not all of us spend every minute on here just so we don't miss a single thread. This was the first time I saw it, and I have visited almost every day for the past few months. Maybe I'll post it again next week for a whole different slough of guys that will appreciate it like I do. 


This is the first time I have seen this and I get on here at least 5 days a week. Thanks for posting it again for the peeps that have missed it in the past.


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

tagging this


----------



## squeekieslayer (Jul 20, 2004)

jbo3 said:


> squeekieslayer said:
> 
> 
> > The bold print... uhmm...where is the "lots of water" coming from? Light? It takes very long exposure to light to break down h202. Reacts with? Are there living cells in the mix? Catalase? What is "lots of time"?
> ...


----------



## jbo3 (May 17, 2003)

Diluting H202 by 50% is quite useful in all kinds of situations, the majority being in medicine, but one simple one is the use as a mouthwash as a common one. 

Blood contains catalase (from the liver) which is what causes the "bubbling", all it takes to see if there is h202 present is to make your cut and see what happens. Meaning, you're #3 isn't a correct statement

Just because it reacts with "something" doesn't mean it's decomposing either. Most of the common decomposing agents are salts, such as iron, copper, nickel, etc.

The mix is a well known mix for ridding skunk odor and has been proven.

Anyway.. this is hunting, not chemistry. Either make it and be happy or don't and be happy. Good Luck on your season.


----------



## KylePA (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FLDXT (Feb 15, 2008)

Great post, thanks!


----------



## WabbitSwayer (Aug 10, 2009)

squeekieslayer said:


> jbo3 said:
> 
> 
> > #1) what do you mean where does all the water come from?? Read the recipe, you are adding equal parts distilled water with the H2O2. Its watered down a ton, no matter the concentration. if you are staring at 3% it will be less than .5% by the time you make it.
> ...


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

ok everyone...... i am curious as to how long you wait to use it?

i see everyone saying wait "several days" but not an exact amount of time. i mixed a gallon up on Tuesday, should i be good for saturday hunting?

also, could you just use the Hunter Specialties camo wash that is blue instead of green stuff? i have that left over from the last couple years since it is non scented, eliminates human scent and also protects the camo as well...


lastly, if there's not a given time frame to wait, how do you know when it's good to use?

thanks

speed


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*speed*



speedcam said:


> ok everyone...... i am curious as to how long you wait to use it?
> 
> i see everyone saying wait "several days" but not an exact amount of time. i mixed a gallon up on Tuesday, should i be good for saturday hunting?
> 
> ...


You can use it right away. Just be sure to loosen the cap again after use for the first week. (give or take)


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

thanks Mike......

going back out in the morning. hoping the blood sukers won't be as bad as they were last weekend..... had to leave my spot before the kid messed it up with all the movement...

speed


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*speed*



speedcam said:


> thanks Mike......
> 
> going back out in the morning. hoping the blood sukers won't be as bad as they were last weekend..... had to leave my spot before the kid messed it up with all the movement...
> 
> speed


Good luck to ya.

I know what you mean about the blood suckers. they been real bad at my place when shooting targets.


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

just read this last night and made a batch today hope it works looking for a cheaper alternative


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

Does this take any color out of your camo clothes


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

ttt I need to know got a new Dream Season suit and don't want to ruin it.


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

man this stuff works i took a sock that stunk and sprayed this on their and it took the smell away.i took the hunters speacialty spray and one of my hunting shirts the arm pits stunk so sprayed the hs on their and can still smell it not as bad .


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

djmaxwe said:


> Does this take any color out of your camo clothes


Does anyone know.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

I made some last week and sprayed my clothes and gear last night. I added a little HS fresh earth to give it the same smell and it turned out great. 

32 fl. oz. Silver XP = $14.99 + tax
76 fl. oz. of HS scent away= $21.99 + tax
128 fl. oz. Wildlife Research scent killer = $34.99 = tax

128 fl. oz. of home made scent killer = $3.00

Thanks again for posting this up!!!


----------



## squeekieslayer (Jul 20, 2004)

buckmaster27 said:


> man this stuff works i took a sock that stunk and sprayed this on their and it took the smell away.i took the hunters speacialty spray and one of my hunting shirts the arm pits stunk so sprayed the hs on their and can still smell it not as bad .


No, how would it??


----------



## squeekieslayer (Jul 20, 2004)

srwven said:


> squeekieslayer said:
> 
> 
> > The H2O2 is reacting with the Sodium Bicarbonate (baking soda), not the water. What this does is increases the oxidative rate of the peroxide group by what is thought to be 2-3 times. The catalyst is proposed to be due to the formation of peroxymonocarbonate from the H202 and carbonate via CO2. Ever hear of those powdered Oxi.... detergents? I believe this is what the reaction is. It is a stronger oxidizing reagant than H2O2 alone but still biodegradeable and friendly. In other words that powder is killing the bacteria and other enzymes (odors) on your clothes and skin, not just transfering baking soda from the water to your body.
> ...


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

Just made a batch and I used the HS Green shampoo and Body soap and my batch is a light color green. Question is, is everyone else's the same. Also I never got an answer on wether or not it will fade the color in the camo? Help PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

what do you mean no how would it.i tested it and it worked


----------



## Gixxer (Oct 25, 2006)

djmaxwe said:


> Just made a batch and I used the HS Green shampoo and Body soap and my batch is a light color green. Question is, is everyone else's the same. Also I never got an answer on wether or not it will fade the color in the camo? Help PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I made a batch three days ago, it too was green, but today is is not. The thing I noticed is after following the 16oz per and 1 fl oz of soap, and I think 1oz of soap is too much just to break up the surface tension. Stuff feels real soapy especially if you make the wipes and use em. I could almost lather up with em. I threw another batch in top of what I already had without adding more soap and it was still soapy.

It has been mentioned several times in this thread that this stuff will not fade camo.


----------



## B Man (Jul 24, 2007)

Just seen his and going to mix a batch and try boiling some pine needles for cover scent to add. Has anyone tried this?

Also what's the purpose of the peroxide? I understand baking soda b/c it takes away scent but not the peroxide?

Thanks, 
Brandon


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

Gixxer said:


> I made a batch three days ago, it too was green, but today is is not. The thing I noticed is after following the 16oz per and 1 fl oz of soap, and I think 1oz of soap is too much just to break up the surface tension. Stuff feels real soapy especially if you make the wipes and use em. I could almost lather up with em. I threw another batch in top of what I already had without adding more soap and it was still soapy.
> 
> It has been mentioned several times in this thread that this stuff will not fade camo.


Thanks, I guess that I have been reading over it as far as the fading go's. Mine has already turned from green to a white it just took it setting over night.


----------



## WabbitSwayer (Aug 10, 2009)

B Man said:


> Just seen his and going to mix a batch and try boiling some pine needles for cover scent to add. Has anyone tried this?
> 
> Also what's the purpose of the peroxide? I understand baking soda b/c it takes away scent but not the peroxide?
> 
> ...


Ready my response earlier, #185 the baking soda and peroxide react with each other to produce a strong oxidizing product.


----------



## mrdux (Jul 29, 2005)

*distilled water?*

instead of buying distilled water, Why not catch some of the water coming out of the a/c unit. Shouldn't it be 100% pure water?


----------



## killzone90 (Sep 14, 2009)

Thats does sound like a good quiz


----------



## WabbitSwayer (Aug 10, 2009)

mrdux said:


> instead of buying distilled water, Why not catch some of the water coming out of the a/c unit. Shouldn't it be 100% pure water?


Depends on what it comes into contact with by the time you get it. Those metal fins that condense the water usually are pretty disgusting. Don't forget they discovered Legionella in the air conditioning units. Distilled water is cheap, why bother?


----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)

Okay, again, why distilled water? If its purely for the lack of chlorine smell, wouldn't letting tap water sit for 2 days do it? Or is it because of other minerals in the water having a negative impact?


----------



## goodnottygy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Now that the season is near, I will again post the recipe I use for home made scent killer that works and is cheap to make!
> 
> *Ingredients for Scent Killer:
> 
> ...


 Cool...anything to save $$! Thanks!


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

has anyone checked their clothes with a uv/blacklight after spraying to see if the spray makes youre clothes glow?on the UV thread i read someone said baking soda had uv briteners in it


----------



## Hoosierbird1 (Nov 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## tfosterjr (May 18, 2004)

bump for a tough economy


----------



## fat kid (Sep 17, 2009)

*earth scent added*

I just made a batch of this stuff (1/2 gallon), but i added 4 drier sheets (earth scented) after setting for awhile it worked as good as the store bought. im sure you could add any scent pine or what ever you want.

After buying dryer sheets, peroxide,water, and soap you could make a gallon for around 6 or 7 dollars. way cheaper than wal-mart, 

Thanks for the original recipe.


----------



## XzyluM (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm still using this recipe. Works just as well, if not better than the aftermarket versions.


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

It wont kill the smell of rotten brains.:zip:

I just mixed up some of this stuff and to see if it really works. I just finished a European mount on a small buck i killed and i cant get the rotten smell out of the brain cavity.:set1_thinking: Trying lysol now to see if i can kill the smell. It really stinks!:killpain:

But i plan to use this stuff the rest of the season.

Thanks.


----------



## Whiskerbender (Jan 11, 2007)

double o said:


> It wont kill the smell of rotten brains.:zip:
> 
> I just mixed up some of this stuff and to see if it really works. I just finished a European mount on a small buck i killed and i cant get the rotten smell out of the brain cavity.:set1_thinking: Trying lysol now to see if i can kill the smell. It really stinks!:killpain:
> 
> ...


You need to boil it. Probably want to do it out side in a big pot on a fish cooker stand. Boiling rotten flesh stinks up the whole house for days. Yes I learned that the hard way.


----------



## Whiskerbender (Jan 11, 2007)

fat kid said:


> I just made a batch of this stuff (1/2 gallon), but i added 4 drier sheets (earth scented) after setting for awhile it worked as good as the store bought. im sure you could add any scent pine or what ever you want.
> 
> After buying dryer sheets, peroxide,water, and soap you could make a gallon for around 6 or 7 dollars. way cheaper than wal-mart,
> 
> Thanks for the original recipe.


I use vanilla extract. I make my own vanilla killa. The deer can't take.


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

Whiskerbender said:


> You need to boil it. Probably want to do it out side in a big pot on a fish cooker stand. Boiling rotten flesh stinks up the whole house for days. Yes I learned that the hard way.


I already got the fleash off just can't get the smell to go away. :noidea:

Its ready for the wall.


----------



## WabbitSwayer (Aug 10, 2009)

buckmaster27 said:


> has anyone checked their clothes with a uv/blacklight after spraying to see if the spray makes youre clothes glow?on the UV thread i read someone said baking soda had uv briteners in it


Pure baking soda shouldn't, it's just sodium bicarbonate. Maybe they mistakenly used a laundry detergent made by a popular baking soda manufacturer...or they were talking about a scent free laundry detergent that flouresced?


----------



## WabbitSwayer (Aug 10, 2009)

StrutStopper said:


> Okay, again, why distilled water? If its purely for the lack of chlorine smell, wouldn't letting tap water sit for 2 days do it? Or is it because of other minerals in the water having a negative impact?


I believe that is why, would other minerals in the water cause a decreased reaction or interfere with the reaction of sodium bicarb. and the h2O2? That's beyond my chemistry level, but I would guess the amount, if any, would be little. But for the cost of a buck a gallon for distilled at wally world, why not?


----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)

WabbitSwayer said:


> I believe that is why, would other minerals in the water cause a decreased reaction or interfere with the reaction of sodium bicarb. and the h2O2? That's beyond my chemistry level, but I would guess the amount, if any, would be little. But for the cost of a buck a gallon for distilled at wally world, why not?


Thanks for the reply. I picked up a gallon of distilled water anyway. I just need to remember to mix the stuff up soon so I can use it this weekend.


----------



## outdooraholic (Apr 15, 2008)

for those of you that have used the 27% peroxide. what ratio of peroxide/water did you come up with. if my math is correct (haha) its a 1:24 ratio to make 3% peroxide. if thats the case, heres the "recipe" i came up with to make a little over 3/4 gallon.

60ml 27% peroxode (my wife is a nurse so she has a 60cc syringe w/no needle i use)
12 1/4cups dist h20
1/4 cup baking soda
2 tablespoons scentless shampoo

then i just put it all in a opaque white orange juice jug


----------



## outdooraholic (Apr 15, 2008)

outdooraholic said:


> for those of you that have used the 27% peroxide. what ratio of peroxide/water did you come up with. if my math is correct (haha) its a 1:24 ratio to make 3% peroxide. if thats the case, heres the "recipe" i came up with to make a little over 3/4 gallon.
> 
> 60ml 27% peroxode (my wife is a nurse so she has a 60cc syringe w/no needle i use)
> 12 1/4cups dist h20
> ...


i just realized i need 3x the baking soda and shampoo i originally used.


----------



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

Just made a batch this past week. Sprayed it in my old boots and all I have to say is WoW. Thanks for the recipe


----------



## stringtown (Sep 3, 2008)

do most of you use this as a spray or as a washing detergant?


----------



## danray (Dec 1, 2008)

Does it have to be distilled or will well or spring water work? Thanks


----------



## XzyluM (Nov 19, 2008)

stringtown said:


> do most of you use this as a spray or as a washing detergant?


As a spray. It's basically the same as using an aftermarket scent killer. I just use baking soda for washing my clothes.


----------



## MS Sportsman (Jan 30, 2009)

I tried a batch of this and have only used it once so far to spray down my HSS, but mine seemed to have a strong baking soda salty smell and I got busted twice on the stand that day. I won't say it was the spray's fault, but it did happen. There was hardly any wind and it was in the evening with a super fine mist falling so light it wasn't even dripping off the leaves. I think thermals must have been pushing my scent down or something.


----------



## XzyluM (Nov 19, 2008)

danray said:


> Does it have to be distilled or will well or spring water work? Thanks


Distilled water is recommended. I think spring water would be fine since it doesn't have any chlorine or anything.


----------



## thejohn316 (Oct 12, 2009)

*A different recipe*

I am not disputing the recipe, I am sure it works. I take acorns, pine needles, cedar needles or simular items from the area that I am going to hunt and boil them in water along with a spoon or two of baking soda and it is ready to use as soon as it cools. I found this recipe in a bow hunting magazine a few years ago, I dont remember which one. I do know that if you use too many acorns it will ruin (mold like old coffee) before next season.


----------



## danray (Dec 1, 2008)

After pouring in all the ingredients; Do you shake it all up or just let it sit for a few days?


----------



## XzyluM (Nov 19, 2008)

danray said:


> After pouring in all the ingredients; Do you shake it all up or just let it sit for a few days?


Don't shake it or it will cause a reaction and start foaming. What you want to do is stir all the contents in slowly. I boil my water and add the baking soda so it will dissolve better. Then I add the rest of the contents. Once everything is mixed, I will let it sit for a few days with the cap on loosely. If you leave the cap on tight, the gasses can't escape. I prefer to let mine sit at least a week. Keep in mind that it will foam a little until all the gasses have escaped. This is the reason was letting it sit. After a few days, you can stir it again and tighten the top.


----------



## southernbowhunt (Sep 20, 2007)

Anyone know if the laundry detergent by hnters specialties or other companys work rather than the shampoo? Also will the peroxide not bleach your clothes?


----------



## MathewsXT#1 (Dec 7, 2006)

*re*

does the peroxide fade your clothes?


----------



## WabbitSwayer (Aug 10, 2009)

MathewsXT#1 said:


> does the peroxide fade your clothes?


No.


----------



## bigern26 (Jul 26, 2009)

I made some of this the other day and it was still soapy. will it always be soapy or does that part of it go away?


----------



## 22feetseat (Aug 12, 2008)

southernbowhunt said:


> Anyone know if the laundry detergent by hnters specialties or other companys work rather than the shampoo? Also will the peroxide not bleach your clothes?


atsko.com ....... goodstuff,cheap.:shade:


----------



## turkeykiller22 (Jul 10, 2008)

Do you guys put baking soda in your bin with your hunting clothes? I was thinking about it, but i wasnt sure.


----------



## Petapal (Nov 29, 2007)

*Scent killer*



turkeykiller22 said:


> Do you guys put baking soda in your bin with your hunting clothes? I was thinking about it, but i wasnt sure.


I've got a old tin shaker with a handle that I fill with baking soda and when I put my clothes in the bin I dust them with it.I don't know if it helps but it makes me feel better.I think I'm going to try this little concoction to see if it works. every little bit helps. Of course you can't beat good wind direction.JMHO. Good luck.:teeth:


----------



## shott8283 (Sep 20, 2007)

outdooraholic said:


> i just realized i need 3x the baking soda and shampoo i originally used.


i think i came up with a 9 to 1 ratio.. basically a gallon of 27% peroxide to 9 gallons of distilled water will net you a MASSIVE quantity of 3% peroxide

i think i ended up putting to cups of 27% into one gallon of distilled water (actually less then 1 gallon since i had to take some off the top to fit the peroxide) 

it ended up being too much b/c the 27% is concentrate compared to the 3% and the gallon of baquicill has a smell to it that i can notice.. and that same smell carried over to the diluted down gallon jug i made.. 

if i can get the mixure down corectly .. its ALOT cheaper to get the 27% stuff.. 1 gallon from the pool/spa store cost me 16 bucks.. WAY cheaper then buying 100 bottles of the brown 3%.. as long as i can get the formula down..

i also added too much soap.. 

the first batch i made up off gassed for longer then a week... im attributing that to the peroxide being too strong. 

16 cups in a gallon..


----------



## bigern26 (Jul 26, 2009)

shott8283 said:


> i think i came up with a 9 to 1 ratio.. basically a gallon of 27% peroxide to 9 gallons of distilled water will net you a MASSIVE quantity of 3% peroxide
> 
> i think i ended up putting to cups of 27% into one gallon of distilled water (actually less then 1 gallon since i had to take some off the top to fit the peroxide)
> 
> ...


I buy 3% for less than a dollar
you buy 1 gallon of of 27% for $16
I get 2 gallons of 3% for less than $16 plus I get the right mixture off the bat.


----------



## shott8283 (Sep 20, 2007)

bigern26 said:


> I buy 3% for less than a dollar
> you buy 1 gallon of of 27% for $16
> I get 2 gallons of 3% for less than $16 plus I get the right mixture off the bat.


really... where are you getting your 3% at?

at rite aid pharmacy (as well as walmart) a 16 FL OZ bottle of brown bottle stuff as 1.99 (we'll call it $2 and not worry about the tax)

128 fl oz in a gallon so 16 fl oz per bottle .. i would need 8 bottles to equal one gallon of 3%.. 

8 bottles at $2 a bottle .. im looking at $16 bucks for JUST 3%.. 

now.. my 1 gallon of 27% will make 9 gallons of 3%.. so.. 9 gallons at $16 a gallon.. I have an equivalent of $144 dollars of hydrogen peroxide. and .. this stuff.. when diluted properly, has no smell to it like (no stabalizer) like the brown bottle stuff

i know i might be splitting hairs.. but if i go through 2 to 3 gallons of spray for my ENTIRE hunting season.. then doing it this way is MUCH easier.. and much more cost effective

on top of that.. i can be much more liberal with the spray and it doesnt cost much more at all

1/2 gallon of scent-a-way from the sporting good store is $20.. and i would go through 6 of them in a season. $120 in store bought stuff ,, and that is using it sparingly (kinda)

now.. a rough estimate (not breaking down the cups of baking soda or the teaspoons of scent-a-way soap for the surfactant) i have less then $2 in a gallon of the home brew.. even less if i used my RO well water instead of buying the 88 cent gallons of distilled water..

ALSO 

what is most important.. i had my wife refigure my math for the dilution down from the 27% peroxide. 

for a 1 gallon of 3% .. youll want to use 1/2 cup of the 27% into a 1/2 cup less then a full gallon (meaning.. pull a 1/2 cup off the top of the your gallon jug of water and replace it with a 1/2 cup of 27%.)

its good to have a math teacher as a wife lol

i also doubled the baking soda.. as i used a 1/2 cup instead of a 1/4 cup.. since i feel that really is the back bone if the recipe. but i does help to have the water warm to help dissolve down the baking soda so you dont have to shake it..

all i did was ran the hot faucet and filled the sink with really hot water...and sat my gallon jug inside the sink and as i mixed.. the heat transferred into the jug.. i think that helped make the difference since i didnt have any solid baking soda at the bottom.


----------



## bigern26 (Jul 26, 2009)

shott8283 said:


> really... where are you getting your 3% at?
> 
> at rite aid pharmacy (as well as walmart) a 16 FL OZ bottle of brown bottle stuff as 1.99 (we'll call it $2 and not worry about the tax)


The local drug store, grocery store and walmart

here is a link to some online peroxide for you because you are getting ripped off really bad where ever you buy it.

http://www.walgreens.com/store/cata...=frgl_614480&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=sku301177


----------



## shott8283 (Sep 20, 2007)

holy christ

http://www.riteaidonlinestore.com/p...864&trxp3=1&trxp4=2&btrx=BUY-GFI-0-EVGR-11695


how in the hell can that be that much of a difference.. well..either way.. you can understand why its effective for someone in my position to go the way that i went... 


someone like yourself.. its worth going brownbottle all the way (as long as yours doesnt have the smelly stabalizer in it.. which ive seen some have and some dont)

i really cant get over that difference in price..


----------



## bigern26 (Jul 26, 2009)

shott8283 said:


> holy christ
> 
> http://www.riteaidonlinestore.com/p...864&trxp3=1&trxp4=2&btrx=BUY-GFI-0-EVGR-11695
> 
> ...


that is a big price diff. I couldn't believe they were $2 myself. that's outrageous.


----------



## shott8283 (Sep 20, 2007)

no kidding.. thanks for the heads up dude.. if you never said anything i would have never known i was getting ripped off.. im really gonna have to look into that garbage


----------



## mdhager115 (Nov 11, 2009)

I made a small batch a few days ago. Cant wait to try it out!


----------



## dbierman (Nov 27, 2008)

I did too, made about a gallon for less than $10 and I have stuff left over to make more. It smells and looks just like the store bought stuff.


----------



## dbierman (Nov 27, 2008)

After 5 days it's still putting off gases and causing my bottles to leak.


----------



## Hoosierbird1 (Nov 20, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

BigDeer said:


> Jerry thanks for the headsup. Not to hijack but heres one I got off Kisky.com last year, I believe
> 
> Boil two gallons of water, slowly add a box of baking soda, let it boil 10-15 mins or until clear, shoul dhave a gallon left usually, bottle it up, its a lil on the heavy and will leave a bare trace of white, but I believe it really works, especially when its hot out,,the bakin soda does its job. if anyone is interested in the exact recipe let me know and I'll get it to you.
> 
> Sean


Big deer,

please PM me with your recipe.

Thanks.


----------



## dbierman (Nov 27, 2008)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Now that the season is near, I will again post the recipe I use for home made scent killer that works and is cheap to make!
> 
> *Ingredients for Scent Killer:
> 
> ...


 For those asking about measuring 1 oz it is equal to 6 teaspoons or 
2 tablespoons . I had trouble finding something to measure 1 oz with also.


----------



## Qiro (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks for the info, made up a liter my self, thinking of adding active carbon to the formula, as talked about on another thread here at AT.

Used 

75 gram`s Natron (Bicarbonate)
0,5 liter batterywater
0,5 liter 3% hydrogen peroxyd 
SB shampoo, 1 ts


Anders


----------



## Timtiminy (Dec 27, 2009)

Just a thought but i was thinking you could substitute the hydrogen peroxide with povidone-iodine aka Betadine. I know it is an efective solution to killing bacteria since they use it as a skin prep and disinfectant hand wash pre surgery, which I think is more important to keeping clean than pretty much anything else i can think of sanitation wise. Also BioClenz soap offers a 4% chlorhexidine concentration and is an excellent antimicrobial soap.
just my 2 cents  
To me if you can make a home brew mix scent control wash and spray that is as effective, and possibly more effective, as ones sold in stores we might as well save the money. 
I know I found some airtight containers at sportsman's warehouse for $20 on sale that are the identical containers to the ScenTote that ScentLok uses minus the activated carbon pad but the ScenTote is $80! What a rip off!


----------



## Haggy50 (Jan 17, 2007)

I followed the recipe and it seemed to always separate back to soap/baking soda. Anybody else experience this?


----------



## aghenn (Jan 4, 2009)

This stuff works very well. It was in Field & Stream 7 years ago. I keep that issue just for this. It will leave a faint white residue.


----------



## aghenn (Jan 4, 2009)

Here is the F&S link. It was last published in 2006.

http://www.fieldandstream.com/node/57621


----------



## monster27 (Dec 5, 2009)

*thanks for the heads up.*

now i can use my extra money to buy braodheads.:thumbs_up


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Jerry, I mixed this concoction in large batches and placed it in a plastic pump up gallon home and garden sprayer, this past fall. I would spray my naked body, my groin,(up under the big twins), butt, arm pits, hair, face, EVERYWHERE. I used arm and hammer unscented deodorant, and always chewed peppermint gum. I had many mature whitetail close and downwind of me this last fall. I also sprayed my layers of clothing and boots with this spray. I wanted to test whether or not I could fool a whitetails nose. I am convinced, I did. I believe I covered enough of my odor, that what small amount they could smell, didn't cause them to bug out.


----------



## Haggy50 (Jan 17, 2007)

I followed the recipe and it seemed to always separate back to soap/baking soda. Anybody else experience this? Also what kind of soap is everyone using?


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

HCH said:


> Jerry, I mixed this concoction in large batches and placed it in a plastic pump up gallon home and garden sprayer, this past fall. I would spray my naked body, my groin,(up under the big twins), butt, arm pits, hair, face, EVERYWHERE. I used arm and hammer unscented deodorant, and always chewed peppermint gum. I had many mature whitetail close and downwind of me this last fall. I also sprayed my layers of clothing and boots with this spray. I wanted to test whether or not I could fool a whitetails nose. I am convinced, I did. I believe I covered enough of my odor, that what small amount they could smell, didn't cause them to bug out.


Glad it worked for you Don, sure is alot more product at a much cheaper price! I've used it over 20 years now, I know how it works. :thumbs_up


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Haggy50 said:


> I followed the recipe and it seemed to always separate back to soap/baking soda. Anybody else experience this? Also what kind of soap is everyone using?


If you're using the recipe ingredients properly, you arent shaking (mixing) it enough. I put it in a screw on cap plastic gallon container and shake it several times until all the baking soda is dissolved. I use Hunter Specialties (green) soap. But any unscented body soap will work. Shake the hell out of it and then loosen the cap, check it the next day and shake more if needed, just remember to loosen the lid.


----------



## Haggy50 (Jan 17, 2007)

It won't pressurize and spray out after you have been shaking it and you unscrew the cap? I mixed all of the ingredients as directed, whisked them together in a stainless steel bowl and then poured it into empty Hunters Specialties bottles. I have been using the HS green soap also. When I pour into smaller bottles from the bigger one, there are always chunks of soap. I have even tried the method of heating the distilled water up then adding the baking soda to help dissolve it and then add soap.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Haggy50 said:


> It won't pressurize and spray out after you have been shaking it and you unscrew the cap? I mixed all of the ingredients as directed, whisked them together in a stainless steel bowl and then poured it into empty Hunters Specialties bottles. I have been using the HS green soap also. When I pour into smaller bottles from the bigger one, there are always chunks of soap. I have even tried the method of heating the distilled water up then adding the baking soda to help dissolve it and then add soap.


No it doesnt build up pressure fast. Just get a funnel and mix everything into a plastic jug, like a milk jug. I am wondering if you're getting too much soap from using the empty HS bottles maybe. Put everything into a jug and shake the hell out of it and you'll be fine. :thumbs_up


----------



## Haggy50 (Jan 17, 2007)

No the HS bottles are from used up HS scent killer not soap, should have been more specific. I will do the funnel trick and shake the he11 out of it this coming season.


----------



## dbierman (Nov 27, 2008)

Timtiminy said:


> Just a thought but i was thinking you could substitute the hydrogen peroxide with povidone-iodine aka Betadine. I know it is an efective solution to killing bacteria since they use it as a skin prep and disinfectant hand wash pre surgery, which I think is more important to keeping clean than pretty much anything else i can think of sanitation wise. Also BioClenz soap offers a 4% chlorhexidine concentration and is an excellent antimicrobial soap.
> just my 2 cents
> To me if you can make a home brew mix scent control wash and spray that is as effective, and possibly more effective, as ones sold in stores we might as well save the money.
> I know I found some airtight containers at sportsman's warehouse for $20 on sale that are the identical containers to the ScenTote that ScentLok uses minus the activated carbon pad but the ScenTote is $80! What a rip off!


I don't know if I would use betadine. Doesn't it have iodine in it? That crap stains anything you get it on.
Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Back up so you can have a few gallons ready for your hunting seasons. :smile:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I got a gallon ready and waiting.

I have been using the same basic recipe (minus the soap) for years now, works great.

Takes fish smell off your hands after cleaning.


----------



## Atfan (May 9, 2010)

Can you use the medical peroxide? Its in brown bottles i wanna make some of this but not sure if i can use this or not?


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Atfan said:


> Can you use the medical peroxide? Its in brown bottles i wanna make some of this but not sure if i can use this or not?


I am not familiar with the medical peroxide. I use the brown bottle stuff.


----------



## mpschore (Feb 18, 2009)

*To The Top!*

:bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## pilligrims (Jul 8, 2010)

*Free and clear soap instead of the green stuff*

Thanks for the formula for scent killer, I can't wait for Sat. September 25 to try it out. But what about using a free and clear liquid laundry soap instead of the Hunters Specialties stuff? I noticed that the H.S. has fragrance in the list of ingredients, whereas "All brand free and clear" does not have any fragrances or dyes. And you get over a gallon for under 10 bucks at Walmart. And you can use it as soap and shampoo! (It may remove a layer or 2 of skin, but at least the stink is gone! )

Also, someone else in the thread suggested not using hydrogen peroxide in the brown bottle (supposedly contains a fragrance) but suggests finding a much stronger concentrated, fragrance free, at a pool supply place and diluting it to 3%. But I made 5 phone calls to 5 different pool supply companies, and each of them said that they don't carry any hydrogen peroxide. So to any who are in the know, where could I find some unscented hydrogen peroxide in the Memphis TN area? 

Again, thanks for your posts.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

pilligrims said:


> Thanks for the formula for scent killer, I can't wait for Sat. September 25 to try it out. But what about using a free and clear liquid laundry soap instead of the Hunters Specialties stuff? I noticed that the H.S. has fragrance in the list of ingredients, whereas "All brand free and clear" does not have any fragrances or dyes. And you get over a gallon for under 10 bucks at Walmart. And you can use it as soap and shampoo! (It may remove a layer or 2 of skin, but at least the stink is gone! )
> 
> Also, someone else in the thread suggested not using hydrogen peroxide in the brown bottle (supposedly contains a fragrance) but suggests finding a much stronger concentrated, fragrance free, at a pool supply place and diluting it to 3%. But I made 5 phone calls to 5 different pool supply companies, and each of them said that they don't carry any hydrogen peroxide. So to any who are in the know, where could I find some unscented hydrogen peroxide in the Memphis TN area?
> 
> Again, thanks for your posts.


I would say any unscented shampoo will work, it acts as a surfactant. You dont need much. 
I cant comment on any other peroxide as I've only used the brown bottle stuff all these years.


----------



## barel74 (Oct 16, 2007)

I read the recipe.... everything I've read says stay away from baking soda. Baking soda pulls the smell off you, but as soon as you sweat, and it gets any moisture, it emits all the smells it's absorbed...thoughts on this?


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

barel74 said:


> I read the recipe.... everything I've read says stay away from baking soda. Baking soda pulls the smell off you, but as soon as you sweat, and it gets any moisture, it emits all the smells it's absorbed...thoughts on this?


Dont know what to tell you. I've used this for over 2 decades successfully and will continue to. I wash all my hunting clothes in baking soda as well.


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Dont know what to tell you. I've used this for over 2 decades successfully and will continue to. I wash all my hunting clothes in baking soda as well.


I have used it also, the only thing I notice is a residue on my bow... How you been Jerry


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

cynic said:


> I have used it also, the only thing I notice is a residue on my bow... How you been Jerry


Wish I had better news to report!  How about yourself?

Good point you brought up! Dont spray your bow as it will rust every piece of steel on it, such as screws. It will not harm camo! It might leave a white residue but that wont hurt anything. I usually get that on my hats I spray.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

hobbs4421 said:


> I made some up a few weeks ago, and seems like it will work quite well. I am just wondering if there is any way of adding a fall blend scent into it? Any ideas? Would it worked if I added some of the store bought fall blend ? Or if I boiled some walnuts and leavs? I am just fishing for ideas to add a little fall cover scent to the blend. Thanks again.


 Instead of Fall Blend, which I used to use, I add a tablespoon to the mixture of "dirt fragrance oil", item # 141, which I purchased at http://wholesalesuppliesplus.com, 4 oz costs about $15 with shipping. Smells EXACTLY like Fall Blend. Works fantastic. Guys I hunt with are amazed how "earthy" it smells. Best part is it works and I'm not afraid to overspray it on everything when I hunt: myself & clothing, stand, tree I sit in, fanny packs, tree steps/climbing sticks, etc. 
Best kept secret going.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

strikerII said:


> Instead of Fall Blend, which I used to use, I add a tablespoon to the mixture of "dirt fragrance oil", item # 141, which I purchased at http://wholesalesuppliesplus.com, 4 oz costs about $15 with shipping. Smells EXACTLY like Fall Blend. Works fantastic. Guys I hunt with are amazed how "earthy" it smells. Best part is it works and I'm not afraid to overspray it on everything when I hunt: myself & clothing, stand, tree I sit in, fanny packs, tree steps/climbing sticks, etc.
> Best kept secret going.


i thought i was crafty last year and ordered double strength all natural peanut fragrance... didnt work so well lol.

dirt on the other hand...


----------



## lrbergin (Jan 19, 2009)

What kind of shelf life does this stuff have assumig it is stored in a cool dark place?


----------



## whizkid22 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Thanks*

Ijust mixed up a batch last weekend - its waiting to be used come October. Thanks for sharing....:darkbeer:


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I make mine up usually in August. Once made, I keep it in my spare refridgerator. Leftover from last season is still in there. Smells good to me, but I will use '09 spray for gear, stands, trailcams, etc, and make up new stuff for this season.
The dirt fragrance never seems to go away, even in the empty bottles.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

strikerII said:


> I make mine up usually in August. Once made, I keep it in my spare refridgerator. Leftover from last season is still in there. Smells good to me, but I will use '09 spray for gear, stands, trailcams, etc, and make up new stuff for this season.
> The dirt fragrance never seems to go away, even in the empty bottles.


I have about a quart left over and will make new stuff right on top of it. 



> Best kept secret going.


 it sure is!!! :secret:


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

*How to mix?*

After reading 8 pages, my head is ready to explode and I can't remember which instructions went with which ideas! 

I bought all the ingredients.

I can just mix them cold, right?

I don't have to boil anything, right?

Do you mix it all together in a pot, so it is easy to stir, then pour into a jug, or do you just put everything into the jug and let chemistry do its thing?

(I have a clear milk jug that I'm going to use for now. I will keep it covered under a black piece of cloth and be on the lookout for a better container.)
.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

I made some last year and it turned out great. Time to make some more.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*no heat needed*



Eric W said:


> After reading 8 pages, my head is ready to explode and I can't remember which instructions went with which ideas!
> 
> I bought all the ingredients.
> 
> ...



I mix mine in a plastic 5 gallon pail and then transfer into smaller jugs.

Be mixing up a batch next week.


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

*Thanks MNmike!*

I bought a Tree Saddle in November and it STILL smells like neoprene.

I am going to mix up a batch tonight or tomorrow and see if I can get rid of that smell next week.
.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Eric W said:


> After reading 8 pages, my head is ready to explode and I can't remember which instructions went with which ideas!
> 
> I bought all the ingredients.
> 
> ...


Shake it real well so all the baking soda is dissolved and leave the cap loose for a week or so.


----------



## letoff (Apr 2, 2008)

I mixed up a batch and it has a smell. Is this normal? It has only been sitting for about 15 hours.


----------



## rudy (Nov 26, 2004)

Dont overdue the peroxide, i did and had blonde hair afterwards!!!!!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

letoff said:


> I mixed up a batch and it has a smell. Is this normal? It has only been sitting for about 15 hours.


Yes that's normal.


----------



## stonecold76 (Jun 15, 2010)

I will be tryin this out! Thanks!


----------



## Bowhunter36 (Jun 9, 2010)

I think i might try it, if you spray your clothes down and put in a scent free tote does it make the clothes mildew or have a mildew smell, the dead down wind stuff did that to my clothes last year so needless to say i wont be using the spray anymore but to be fair the deodorant and body wash worked great!!!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Anyhow, If you enclose any clothes wet in any air tight container they'll mildew but I havent tried it myself. I wash my clothes in baking soda and then line dry em and put em in the tote. 

What is wrong with AT tonite????


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

Hang clothes on line after spraying. When dry,put in container.


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Anyhow, If you enclose any clothes wet in any air tight container they'll mildew but I havent tried it myself. I wash my clothes in baking soda and then line dry em and put em in the tote.
> 
> What is wrong with AT tonite????


They must not be getting enough sponsor $ to fix it!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

mathewshooterxt said:


> Hang clothes on line after spraying. When dry,put in container.


:thumbs_up


----------



## Duck65 (Nov 30, 2005)

Mixed up a 1/2 gal batch last night for the first time. Less tha $5.:mg: Why wasn't I doing this sooner?:embara:


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe


----------



## Rabbit (Nov 27, 2003)

*OK, stupid question...*

Will it turn your hair blonde?:embara:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Rabbit said:


> Will it turn your hair blonde?:embara:


No, only grey :icon_1_lol:

Made another gallon today..ready to roll! :thumbs_up


----------



## Whisky (Jan 25, 2010)

Made a gallon last year and it turned out like crap; it stunk and I put too much shampoo in. Made a gallon last night with the right amount of shampoo, but used the same crap as last year; stinks pretty bad. 

So, I WOULD NOT use the green "Scent Killer Conditioning Shampoo".....

I didn't read through all this, but it appears the HS shampoo is the "good stuff", correct?

Thanks.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Whisky said:


> Made a gallon last year and it turned out like crap; it stunk and I put too much shampoo in. Made a gallon last night with the right amount of shampoo, but used the same crap as last year; stinks pretty bad.
> 
> So, I WOULD NOT use the green "Scent Killer Conditioning Shampoo".....
> 
> ...


Correct :thumbs_up


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

Today is 2 weeks since I mixed up my concoction. (My first batch ever.)

Now I just have to find a spray bottle that isn't clear.
.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Eric W said:


> Today is 2 weeks since I mixed up my concoction. (My first batch ever.)
> 
> Now I just have to find a spray bottle that isn't clear.
> .


Eric, it doesnt matter if the spray bottle is clear. Just dont leave it sitting around in the sun (light).


----------



## Xmaster (Jan 9, 2005)

ratfart said:


> All right, I may be ******ed (please, if I am indeed ******ed, don't burst my bubble, let me live in my little fantasy where there is still a CHANCE that I'm not ******ed!), but I have a question on the soap quantity.
> 
> Are you guys just guessing on the amount of soap to use? If not, how do you accurately measure fluid oz? I have scrounged all over my kitchen in stuff I didn't even know we had and I can find no device that measures fluid ounces or has a conversion. My wife (who actually passed chemistry without cheating !) isn't home to ask.
> 
> ...


do you have a measuring cup? it measures in fluid ounces. 8 oz =cup. can of coke is 12 0z. gallon of milk is 128 oz. standard water bottles are .5 l which is 16.9 oz

that ought to get you on the right track.:wink:


----------



## dbierman (Nov 27, 2008)

dbierman said:


> For those asking about measuring 1 oz it is equal to 6 teaspoons or
> 2 tablespoons . I had trouble finding something to measure 1 oz with also.


From an earlier post


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*me too*



Jerry/NJ said:


> No, only grey :icon_1_lol:
> 
> Made another gallon today..ready to roll! :thumbs_up


One gallon yesterday.

Used 27.5% H2O2

With that is 

1 gal h2o 

heeping 1/2 cup baking soda

about 5-1/2oz H2O2

3/4oz soap.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*I do not use a whole ounce*



Whisky said:


> Made a gallon last year and it turned out like crap; it stunk and I put too much shampoo in. Made a gallon last night with the right amount of shampoo, but used the same crap as last year; stinks pretty bad.
> 
> So, I WOULD NOT use the green "Scent Killer Conditioning Shampoo".....
> 
> ...


1/2 to 3/4 oz. and use laundry soap.

I have never had mine smell using pool H2O2 and distilled water.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*why do this?*



Bowhunter36 said:


> I think i might try it, if you spray your clothes down and put in a scent free tote does it make the clothes mildew or have a mildew smell, the dead down wind stuff did that to my clothes last year so needless to say i wont be using the spray anymore but to be fair the deodorant and body wash worked great!!!


Your clothes are clean, just put them away.

Spray down when you are using them.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Has anyone had issues with this "Homemade Scent Killer" leaving your cloths covered with white Residue from the Baking Soda?


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

NEVADA HUNTER said:


> Has anyone had issues with this "Homemade Scent Killer" leaving your cloths covered with white Residue from the Baking Soda?


The only thing I have had residue on is hats, never had any on clothing. If it does get on there, it will wash right off in the washing machine using baking soda


----------



## bwhntr4168 (Mar 15, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Now that the season is near, I will again post the recipe I use for home made scent killer that works and is cheap to make!
> 
> *Ingredients for Scent Killer:
> 
> ...



jerry tis the season!! thanks


----------



## mdhager115 (Nov 11, 2009)

Bump.:thumbs_up


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

It may have already been answered, but what purpose does the soap serve?


----------



## C-Dubya (Dec 5, 2007)

Good question about the soap.

Bump it up!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I just mixed some up using laundry detergent instead of shampoo, but I didn't use quiet as much. It was pretty soapy when I shook it up, but i assume that is normal.


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

My family has been doin this for years and it really works...we use the original peroxide bottle and just screw on a spray head from like a windex bottle or something... its cheap and works good


----------



## mdhager115 (Nov 11, 2009)

The soap allows the scent killer to stick to whatever it is applied to. Without the soap, the liquid would just bead up and sit on top of clothing.


----------



## eaglea1 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Skunk remover*

My springer got it from a skunk once in the face and front. I used a similar recipe, only with Dawn dishwashing soap. She was sprayed at 7am, and I had her in the house again by 11 am. 

Oh, and the tomato soup thing... FORGET IT, it doesn't work, it just masks the scent.


----------



## tannertt (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------



## bjthoele (May 6, 2008)

I did a batch last night. I had enough peroxide to double the main recipe. I put in 2 oz (12 teaspoons) of hunting shampoo which seemed like a lot as I was putting it in.

So I go downstairs tonight to check it out....I put the cap on and give it a shake and kaboom!!! The cap exploded off and the mixture went everywhere. My hunting shop is now officially scent free. Holy crap it had some force behind it!! Is that normal???????


----------



## cheifredman (Jul 20, 2009)

i doubled the recipe too and after 6 days i still have a kinda soapy peroxide smell is this normal or is it supposed to smell like nothing at all just scent free


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

bjthoele said:


> I did a batch last night. I had enough peroxide to double the main recipe. I put in 2 oz (12 teaspoons) of hunting shampoo which seemed like a lot as I was putting it in.
> 
> So I go downstairs tonight to check it out....I put the cap on and give it a shake and kaboom!!! The cap exploded off and the mixture went everywhere. My hunting shop is now officially scent free. Holy crap it had some force behind it!! Is that normal???????


 LMAO....sorry but I can picture that and no it is not normal. 



cheifredman said:


> i doubled the recipe too and after 6 days i still have a kinda soapy peroxide smell is this normal or is it supposed to smell like nothing at all just scent free


 It is normal. Good luck with it.


----------



## cheifredman (Jul 20, 2009)

i just sprayed some on a sweaty pair of socks that reeked, threw them in the dryer to dry and now they only have a faint smell of the spray, this stuff works really good thanks


----------



## woodie1976 (Dec 9, 2008)

ok going to make some... finally read enuff about it ... just sucks i have 2 bottles of "store bought" scent killer sitting in the garage right now :-| .. i guess i will use that stuff up then pour this stuff in there and go from there... Thanks to who ever thought this idea up!!!


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

lilblknight said:


> this is my first year here on AT and this is also my first time reading these posts any one out their trying to help us out in any form is all right in my book. up to last year i always used cover scent like pine neadles rubbed on my cloths. do to it being so expensive to buy the scent spray but last year i got my spray at walmart on clearence and since their is plenty of walmarts around. take advantage at the near end of seasons for the shampoo selling for dirt cheap, since i always do i will be passing this on to the family to help out to try and i thank you for re posting again and i ask has any one ever heard of using vanilla extract for a spray eliminator ive heard about it a few years ago but never used it it may be just a myth of worth less junk us hunters fall for to try to help us gett our deer good day keep the ideas up tjis poor hunter thanks you


Knight...I've tried vanilla as an attractant/cover...Deer smelled it and ran off like they had seen deer Satan! Might work somewhere, sometime but not when I tried it 8^(


----------



## woodie1976 (Dec 9, 2008)

ok question time... i have silver scent plus laundry wash here... will that work instead of the soap/shampoo?


----------



## KK0605 (Jul 23, 2010)

I read earlier that someone put that dirt fragrance in the mix. Because it is not a bacteria odor, the mix will not remove the smell correct? Has anyone else used this scent?


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

mdhager115 said:


> The soap allows the scent killer to stick to whatever it is applied to. Without the soap, the liquid would just bead up and sit on top of clothing.


Yup.

The soap is for suspending and creating of a light film to what it is applied on.


----------



## Zookie (Oct 14, 2009)

I Just made some this afternoon. I put it into an empty milk jug that I painted black. I am excited to try it out! Thanks for the recipe! How long do you leave the cap loose so the gas can escape?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Gonna have to try this, thanks for the info!


----------



## KK0605 (Jul 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

What about using ALL Free and Clear laundry detergent instead of shampoo?


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

FWIW, 
All Free & Clear has optical brighteners. I emailed the company and they confirmed.
The soap (surfactant) helps the water & H2O2 mix.
2oz of soap per gallon is WAY TOO MUCH SOAP. It doesn't take very much.
I don;t know who first published this info but in 2000 I had a chemical analysis done (Cost $200) and published on the PSE Forum shortly thereafter.
It has been posted on my website since 2002.
Nevertheless, thanks to Jerry for posting his version.
Semper Fi


----------



## DougKMN (Nov 7, 2006)

I've seen a very similar recipe, the only difference is it used pool shock that was then diluted to the proper solution, and it used scent-free laundry soap instead of shampoo.

Another thing I see missing is the solution MUST NOT be stored in direct sunlight, as sunlight breaks down hydrogen peroxide. (It may have been mentioned further down, I didn't read every page)

Store-bought hydrogen peroxide in the brown bottle has a stabilizer in it that has a bit of an odor, but that is why the solution is left uncapped for several days. Pool shock will burn anything it comes into contact with, aside from glass or plastic. Use caution if you use that instead of the brown bottle hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## stevezt4 (Jan 27, 2008)

CarbonTerry said:


> FWIW,
> All Free & Clear has optical brighteners. I emailed the company and they confirmed.
> The soap (surfactant) helps the water & H2O2 mix.
> 2oz of soap per gallon is WAY TOO MUCH SOAP. It doesn't take very much.
> ...



I have noticed that when you shake it the solution definately bubbles, I made a 4x batch and used the recommended dose of the soap, I tend to agree we may be overboard on the soap. However it doesnt hurt anything so its no big deal. Also Ive used this for 3 years and everyone that tries it loves it. Thanks
for the tip!


----------



## pt0872 (Dec 26, 2009)

Going to try this....

I purchases 32oz of 3% peroxide....will this change the original recipe or should I just follow it?

Thanks


----------



## pt0872 (Dec 26, 2009)

Bump for someone that might know the answer to this.


----------



## KK0605 (Jul 23, 2010)

pt0872 said:


> Going to try this....
> 
> I purchases 32oz of 3% peroxide....will this change the original recipe or should I just follow it?
> 
> Thanks


Just double everything else except the soap...


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

KK0605 said:


> Just double everything else except the soap...


Correct. The reason I broke it down into 16 oz. is it is easier for the average person to make/measure.


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

I've been using this this season and really like it.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Im going to try this, glad i found this post!* :thumbs_up


----------



## pt0872 (Dec 26, 2009)

K....batch made. Can't wait to try it out.

Thanks again all....


----------



## 1badwood (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for the post, I"ll have to try it.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

I made some up a couple weeks ago. This will be my third year using it. It works.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Going to make a batch sans Hydrogen Peroxide as the chemical reaction between the hydrogen peroxide and baking soda leaves you with nothing more than baking soda, soap and water in the jug (CO2 and O2 are the gasses bubbling from the solution and the reason you are leaving the cap off and waiting Hydrogen Peroxide is H2O2 which breaks down into H2O + O2)... and therefore I believe it is not doing anything anyways... and I'm gonna test it on some socks or something.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

i use this all the time and my buddy's first thoughts was than i am an idiot.. They picked on me and said i had a new product called "what hunter" like to say the deer is saying "what hunter" there is no hunter here. They also said all i woud do is scare the deer away with a wierd scent in the air

Until my dog got sprayed by a skunk and i sprayed "what hunter" all over him and with in a couple minutes he smelled purdy.

They were convinced from then on....

Thanks again!


----------



## carybcom (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this. Looks like I may be able to save a few $$s this year and Lord knows every little bit helps.


----------



## volgrad7 (Aug 5, 2010)

I didnt read any responses so i apologize if i am repeating and i applaud your ingenuirty. However, brown bottled Hydorgen Peroxide does contain odors and they will not disapate quickly. It would actually be one of the worst things you could soak clothing in for scent elimination. Try pure hy peroxide as it is odorless.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

volgrad7 said:


> I didnt read any responses so i apologize if i am repeating and i applaud your ingenuirty. However, brown bottled Hydorgen Peroxide does contain odors and they will not disapate quickly. It would actually be one of the worst things you could soak clothing in for scent elimination. Try pure hy peroxide as it is odorless.


The hydrogen peroxide breaks down into water and oxygen on its own, adding baking soda causes a reaction which breaks it down into water, CO2 and O2... no need at all for the hydrogen peroxide if my understanding of chemistry is correct. Baking soda is a fantastic odor remover. It does not absorb or capture odor, it neutralizes it (odor is almost always caused by either an acid or strong base.)


----------



## Duck65 (Nov 30, 2005)

I used the Green Scent Killer Shampoo and mine stunk!!:thumbs_do I will try the HS shampoo next time.:thumbs_up


----------



## ftw1422 (Mar 17, 2009)

anyone ever try using distilled water from a dehumidifier? I have 2 running in my basement constantly and have to drain them every day. 70 oz a piece... Will it work???


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

ftw1422 said:


> anyone ever try using distilled water from a dehumidifier? I have 2 running in my basement constantly and have to drain them every day. 70 oz a piece... Will it work???


Someone finally figured out my water supply :thumbs_up:teeth:


----------



## ftw1422 (Mar 17, 2009)

dbierman said:


> From an earlier post


For adding the soap i just use a shot glass about 3/4 full. shot glass is 1.5 oz so im pretty close to 1 oz.


----------



## ftw1422 (Mar 17, 2009)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Someone finally figured out my water supply :thumbs_up:teeth:


 excellent!!! thanks jerry...


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks for Recipe. Great info. 
I didn't read all nine pages of this so this may have been answered already. Does this solution, or any other scent spray for that matter have a shelf life? 
I'm also concerned about the peroxide on the clothing. I'm thinking it will either stain or cause fading. Should I be?


----------



## pse85 (Oct 8, 2010)

is it supposed to have a sort of pine needles smell to it when your done cooking?


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Reverend said:


> Thanks for Recipe. Great info.
> I didn't read all nine pages of this so this may have been answered already. Does this solution, or any other scent spray for that matter have a shelf life?
> I'm also concerned about the peroxide on the clothing. I'm thinking it will either stain or cause fading. Should I be?


No Rev, you'll be fine on both questions as long as you keep it capped and out of sun light. Has not effected any of my camo over the 20+ years of using it. It loves to rust steel/iron though so dont spray your bow as the nuts~n~bolts will rust.

One other tip to go along with this thread worth mentioning is, I also **** urine as a cover scent just in case (when I can get it). Fox urine is not a good cover scent, deer fear foxes and foxes dont climb trees!


----------



## Bvan (Sep 16, 2008)

nice thanks for sharing.


----------



## swampfrog (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks for posting this this is the first time i've seen this im going to be trying it this week thanks again


----------



## huntinlabs (Mar 9, 2010)

If u mix all the ingrediants to a T but u want to make a gallon can u just mix enough for a gallon and let it cure or will this be bad?


----------



## huntinlabs (Mar 9, 2010)

And if u had store bought dirt scent away do u have to wait for it to cure or can u mix it before then


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

huntinlabs said:


> If u mix all the ingrediants to a T but u want to make a gallon can u just mix enough for a gallon and let it cure or will this be bad?


That is exactly what I do (make it by the gallon)


----------



## huntinlabs (Mar 9, 2010)

And if u can not spray it on ur bow what do u use for the bow??


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

huntinlabs said:


> And if u can not spray it on ur bow what do u use for the bow??


I use unscented wipes similar to baby wipes to wipe my bow, arrows, quiver, etc.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

*Ingredients for Scent Killer:

16 oz. (2 cups) Peroxide ( yes, I use the brown bottled stuff)

16 oz. (2 cups) Distilled Water or water from a dehumidifier

¼ cup baking soda

1 oz. On non-scented shampoo (I use Hunters Specialties green shampoo)
(Or adjust amounts to whatever size you make accordingly)

Let sit for several days (1 gallon milk jug works good with lid loose)*


----------



## johnnyg0168 (Oct 27, 2009)

*scent killer*

Is it normal for this brew to have a smell to it? I followed the instructions to a t and it has kind of a funny smell to it.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

I mixed up a double batch(made 1/2 gal) about 2 1/2 weeks ago and put in a milk jug with the lid loose. I checked it after sitting the garage for a week and it had what looked like clumps of some kind of gel in it. It kind of reminded me of Jello that had partially set up. I showed it to my buddy and he shook it up real good. The clumps disappered but now it has a bunch of foam on sitting on top of the liquid. Has anybody had this problem with the clumps & now the foam? I sure it isn't any good now because it's been sitting outside on the patio in the sun for at least a week now(didn't see that it shouldn't sit in the sun until just today).

Kevin


----------



## IDABOW (Mar 28, 2005)

I've made 3 gallons so far. Haven't been winded once! Sweet! I use it liberally, to the point of soaking wet for my pack, treesaddle, clothes etc. and let them air dry. This works very well.

As for the bubbles, every gallon I've made has bubbles. Hasn't hurt one bit. You do need some sort of solid colored bottle that light can't pass through to make and store it in. 

The only problem I have is with the baking soda clogging up the trigger on the spray bottles. Squeeze the trigger and the trigger stays compressed. I have to take the sprayer out of the bottle and run it under some hot water, to free it up and then spray some hot water through it. Then it works fine.


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Im going yo have to try this


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

After every application turn the bottle upside down and pump 'til nothing but air comes out to help prevent "clogging"


----------



## BubbasDad (Sep 16, 2010)

Just pick up some of that deer crap u see in the woods and rub it all over your clothes. INDIANS USED TO DO IT AND IT WORKS AND IS FREE


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

IDABOW said:


> I've made 3 gallons so far. Haven't been winded once! Sweet! I use it liberally, to the point of soaking wet for my pack, treesaddle, clothes etc. and let them air dry. This works very well.
> 
> As for the bubbles, every gallon I've made has bubbles. Hasn't hurt one bit. You do need some sort of solid colored bottle that light can't pass through to make and store it in.
> 
> The only problem I have is with the baking soda clogging up the trigger on the spray bottles. Squeeze the trigger and the trigger stays compressed. I have to take the sprayer out of the bottle and run it under some hot water, to free it up and then spray some hot water through it. Then it works fine.


I dont understand this, all the years I've been using this stuff in various spray bottles and not one has clogged on me. Very odd...


----------



## IDABOW (Mar 28, 2005)

Can't explain it either Jerry. I've used three different spray bottles, all with the same results of clogging up the "action" so to speak.

The spray itself is terrific. I've had numerous deer eat grass, and mineral licks that I've walked through. Haven't been (visibly) winded yet, to my knowledge!


----------



## ftw1422 (Mar 17, 2009)

ive never had any problems with the spray bottle clogging. dont know what to tell ya. i absolutely love this stuff!!!


----------



## 1BowHuntnChick (Sep 2, 2010)

we just use vanilla mixed with water...covers scent and creates a "curious" scent...


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

1BowHuntnChick said:


> we just use vanilla mixed with water...covers scent and creates a "curious" scent...


OK I am curious :secret:


----------



## Rollie83 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the post!! I will be trying this out shortly!!!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Get your stuff made now!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm on it, thanks for the reminder. I have saved a bunch of money the last two years, thanks brotha!!!!!!


----------



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

Not to sound pety or nuthin, but dont the peroxide fade your clothes. iv used baking soda in this form for years but wanna try this recipe for sure.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

crazyhoyt said:


> Not to sound pety or nuthin, but dont the peroxide fade your clothes. iv used baking soda in this form for years but wanna try this recipe for sure.


This will be my third year using it on all my deer hunting camo, no fading issues for me.


----------



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

Thanx, mixxin a batch rite now


----------



## jareed58 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the Info!!!


----------



## dbierman (Nov 27, 2008)

Field & Stream ad from Aug 2006.

http://books.google.com/books?id=JLOF5U9bi58C&lpg=PA37&dq=field%20%26%20stream%20scent%20killer&pg=PA37#v=onepage&q=field%20&%20stream%20scent%20killer&f=false

The link is not working the way it's suppose to but it's page 37. It basically the same formula as the OP suggested except use 1/2 cup baking soda instead of 1/4.


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

Great thread for upcoming season, make sure y'all read the first post.


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

Works great!!!

My grandmother had a former renter that left a dog penned up in the hallway... And let it do it's thing wherever it wanted... And when the renter left... Things smelled REALLY BAD!!! I gave her a batch of this left over from hunting season... & it worked wonders!!!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

KBacon said:


> Works great!!!
> 
> My grandmother had a former renter that left a dog penned up in the hallway... And let it do it's thing wherever it wanted... And when the renter left... Things smelled REALLY BAD!!! I gave her a batch of this left over from hunting season... & it worked wonders!!!


:thumbs_up


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

*Make it by the gallon cheap! *


----------



## Infamousfrog (Sep 24, 2011)

subscribed


----------



## Red Dirt (Nov 20, 2011)

subscribed


----------



## ArcheryRoad (Jan 23, 2012)

Great stuff thanks for sharing .
Subscribed


----------



## NGsportsman (May 27, 2008)

I spend way too much on commercial sprays not to at least give this a try.


----------



## Smoknnca (Sep 13, 2011)

hobbs4421 said:


> I made some up a few weeks ago, and seems like it will work quite well. I am just wondering if there is any way of adding a fall blend scent into it? Any ideas? Would it worked if I added some of the store bought fall blend ? Or if I boiled some walnuts and leavs? I am just fishing for ideas to add a little fall cover scent to the blend. Thanks again.


I have used a homemade scent masker in the past. Boil some sagebrush with cedar greens and spray on clothing and you can bathe in it. You just smell like cut up greens.


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

Thanx again! It works great!


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

Marking thread

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## dewayne crews (Jun 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

Got a question about this, can you seal the container tight after 7 - 10 days? I am in the process of making my first batch!!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

I wouldnt seal it tight tight, just snug in case the reaction isnt done.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 16, 2003)

Thank you for the recipe. Will give it a try. I didn't read all 14 pages, but I don't get why people want to add a cover scent to it. If you do you negate its purpose and effectiveness. What would make more sense is to apply said scent eliminator wait awhile and then apply a cover scent. Jmo


----------



## ArcheryRoad (Jan 23, 2012)

to the top for newbies or in case someone has seen this article


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

TTT.

I have been using this stuff for a few years now with the brown bottle peroxide. I think it works pretty good.

I am wondering if you think this stuff has a shelf life? I have some left over from last year. I am wondering if I should toss it an make a new batch?


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Bump


----------



## huntingnwfl (Feb 4, 2008)

Stuff works really well. MAKE SURE YOU LEAVE THE LID OFF FOR A FEW DAYS. Last few times I made it I put the water on the stove to warm it just a bit, helps the baking soda dissolve, let cool back down n add everything else. usually add a more peroxide then needed just cause.


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

Just made my first batch and it has sat for 3-4 days. It kinda has a unique odor to it and I smelled it pretty strong when I sprayed it on my hand. Is it supposed to have a smell to it? Or have I not allowed it to sit long enough?


----------



## zkid09 (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm wondering this as well. Almost a musky like smell or something


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

As long as the baking soda is ALL dissolved, you're good to go. Store in the dark out of sunlight.


----------



## GimpyArcher (Feb 27, 2009)

I made a batch and for the first few days it had an odor to it and was bubbly. I let it sit for almost a week until the bubbles died down and the odor was gone. Sprayed some on my hunting clothes and it did seem to work well


----------



## woodie1976 (Dec 9, 2008)

i just made up a batch of this stuff.. i have made this many times before.. i found it to work great in a large glass container with a loose lid.. i have mine sitting on my desk so i can watch for the bubbles to end.. its actually kinda cool if you put a light behind or under it(i have a glass top shelf mine is sitting on and i put a colored LED light) and you can see the bubbles better.. that and its kinda cool.. cheesy but cool none the less.

this stuff works great tho.. like many have posted.. i have had multiple deer walk almost directly below me.. one even bumped/rubbed the ladder to my stand.. till i started laughing then they left LOL


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Bump......




Tim


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

ttt.....I just made 2 gallons of this last week.



Tim


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I've been making it for a couple years ,it seems to work very well ! I put the baking soda in the blender and it makes it dissolve better ,and I use 1/2 cup !


----------



## mathewsdxt30 (Oct 29, 2010)

*homemade scent killer?*

I made some homemade scent killer for the first time and I let it sit for a few days in my basement. When I checked on it today it had foamed over. What did I do wrong and is it still good. Thanks


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

mathewsdxt30 said:


> I made some homemade scent killer for the first time and I let it sit for a few days in my basement. When I checked on it today it had foamed over. What did I do wrong and is it still good. Thanks


It sounds like there was some internal pressure which is no big deal, go ahead and use it. I've been using this mix for close to 30 years


----------



## Charger5 (Oct 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Time to bring this back to the top.....




Tim


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

gunna make ups a batch of this to get rid of some dog whiz smell. Man I dislike that dog! Cute but a whizzer.


----------



## Mcbobs (Apr 16, 2013)

Great recipe! I'm definitely gonna be giving this a try this year.


----------



## Grizzlemethis (May 10, 2014)

This is the exact same recipe I use. Works fantastic and you can make gallons of it for the price of most commercial sprays. I also use it around the house all the time trash cans, dog, etc. Its also a great deskunker if your dog gets sprayed by one lol. Thanks for the original post Jerry!


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

Ok looked around and had everything needed so I made 1/2 gallon. Total cost=5 min of time.  

will report back on getting rid of chawoo wizz smell after it cures.


----------



## icculus (Sep 14, 2013)

will certainly be using this.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)

I was just thinking about making a batch of this stuff. Thanks for bringing it back to the top. My dog got skunked and I had some of this stuff left over, man did that save the day.


----------



## twebbs1369 (Aug 7, 2009)

saved for later date!


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

Gonna brew up a batch tomorrow!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

I made my fresh batch and poured it right on my left overs from last year. My g-son will be hunting with me this year


----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)

Was just going to mix some up and found that my opaque container that I've been using has a leak. Can I use a translucent milk jug for this stuff or will the light make it useless?


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

SS, I use a milk jug as well. I keep it stored in the dark.


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

Just curious how important is the distilled water? Why cant you use bottled water/tap water?


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Yohon said:


> Just curious how important is the distilled water? Why cant you use bottled water/tap water?


If your water is not treated with chemicals you can. I save the water all summer from my dehumidifier and use it.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Jerry/NJ said:


> If your water is not treated with chemicals you can. I save the water all summer from my dehumidifier and use it.


I am on a well, so I should be okay. One less trip to the store....


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

started a fresh batch the other night!!


----------



## Jshep40 (Aug 28, 2006)

H2O2 does not have a residual, it is a contact killer, it kills bacteria that causes odor only by touch, any spot it does not touch will not be killed. This is a great way to start out fresh but will not kill bacteria once it is dry.


----------



## jjv101 (Dec 14, 2012)

Looking at making a batch of this. Does it need to be shaken or mixed up, or just put in the ingredients by order in the directions?


----------



## Tiggerv (Feb 11, 2013)

This hasnt had its annual bump yet?????

Now it has


----------



## fishguts430 (Feb 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Bump......




Tim


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

tothtetopagain


----------



## rshunter (Nov 24, 2008)

Does it fade camo and clothing?


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

rs,
The H2O2 is used to dissolve the baking soda. It is a very weak dilution. I have been using it for 15+ years and have never noticed any fading.


----------



## rutman (Sep 14, 2009)

Anybody ever just mixed a box of baking soda with a gallon of distilled water, along with a squirt of green soap?

If you heat the water up in a big pot on the stove, the baking soda will fully dissolve.


----------



## Mike_melton (Jul 30, 2014)

To the top


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

You can certainly dissolve the baking soda in hot water. The hyd/per is a great anti-microbial that also works a scent control. I just mad another batch last night to get ready for the 3 week rut bow/hunt with bow on gun tag 3 weeks.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Ttt......





Tim


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Tag.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I suggest you make this a year out. Let the top completely off or have it open enough it can completely offgas. It smells better a year later than weeks out and works as good or better.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

There's gotta be someone on this forum that's made this stuff commercially. Tell us the secrets 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darrens6601 (Jul 16, 2015)

jlh42581 said:


> I suggest you make this a year out. Let the top completely off or have it open enough it can completely offgas. It smells better a year later than weeks out and works as good or better.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Yup good advice . I'm trying to figure out how to a add a touch of fresh earth cover scent but havent got it down yet . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Darrens6601 said:


> Yup good advice . I'm trying to figure out how to a add a touch of fresh earth cover scent but havent got it down yet .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's an essential oil that smells like it if you know chics who sell it. My wife does and gave me some. Also trapping suppliers have fresh earth scent.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darrens6601 (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks I'll look into the trapping supplies . I bought some essential oil last year and i thought it had to much of a chemical smell . Hard to explain just wasn't quite right . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Im making my own with arm and hammer baking soda
But what about using like cooking baking powder?
We have a bunch of it

sent from NASA


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

I have not tried it but a friend of mine uses a solution of white vinegar and water mixed 50/50 to eliminate body odor. He says the smell of the vinegar will only last a few minutes. I may try it this year.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm making a batch up....but I don't think k I'm going to use soap or peroxide.
Just water and baking soda.
Who else is using just water and baking soda?

sent from NASA


----------



## QSA01 (Apr 28, 2016)

Great recipe....thanks for sharing!


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok do I put peroxide in and a touch of soap....it's fizzing..lol

sent from NASA


----------



## rutman (Sep 14, 2009)

MI1 said:


> Ok do I put peroxide in and a touch of soap....it's fizzing..lol
> 
> sent from NASA


Just leave the top off for a day or so and let it vent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

The green soap has a chemical in it that also helps. Can't remember the name. It also helps it cling to your clothes.

It's gonna fizz for at least a week.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

The baking soda isn't dissolving..lol
Shake it up and it recirculates... hopefully the peroxide stops the fizzing.
I'm curious to what the effectiveness is if I just use water and baking soda only...maybe a smidge of non scented soap...

sent from NASA


----------



## rutman (Sep 14, 2009)

MI1 said:


> The baking soda isn't dissolving..lol
> Shake it up and it recirculates... hopefully the peroxide stops the fizzing.
> I'm curious to what the effectiveness is if I just use water and baking soda only...maybe a smidge of non scented soap...
> 
> sent from NASA


You can.... I made it like that for years. But it's better with the peroxide. It kills bacteria 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

rutman said:


> You can.... I made it like that for years. But it's better with the peroxide. It kills bacteria
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok... gotcha


sent from NASA


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Interesting . . . a chemistry lesson and archery talk.


----------



## DHud (Nov 10, 2014)

I used this all last year. seemed to work great.


----------



## DHud (Nov 10, 2014)

I have not read the whole thread, so forgive me if this has already been stated, but this needs to be stored in a dark bottle so light cannot penetrate it. the light breaks down the peroxide


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Crap...I forgot about that...it's in a closed garage...with a little light

sent from NASA


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

DHud said:


> I have not read the whole thread, so forgive me if this has already been stated, but this needs to be stored in a dark bottle so light cannot penetrate it. the light breaks down the peroxide


I store mine a milk jug type (translucent) but I keep it in the basement with my gear in the dark.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

After it's made do you store it in the fridge or leave it out ?

sent from NASA


----------



## Darrens6601 (Jul 16, 2015)

MI1 said:


> After it's made do you store it in the fridge or leave it out ?
> 
> sent from NASA


No fridge just a dark room or closet .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darrens6601 (Jul 16, 2015)

I've read a couple articles that said the type of peroxide you would buy at pool supply works better . Not sure the reason why . I think I remember reading something about its completely Oderless and the store bought stuff has a bit of a smell to it.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Darrens6601 said:


> I've read a couple articles that said the type of peroxide you would buy at pool supply works better . Not sure the reason why . I think I remember reading something about its completely Oderless and the store bought stuff has a bit of a smell to it..
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have no input on that as I've never used it. I always use the cheapest brown bottle stuff I can find. Made another batch Friday on top of last years leftover.


----------



## Jack The Ripper (Dec 24, 2011)

DHud said:


> I have not read the whole thread, so forgive me if this has already been stated, but this needs to be stored in a dark bottle so light cannot penetrate it. the light breaks down the peroxide


It really doesn't matter how you store it once you mix it. Peroxide will break down almost instantly once mixed and its byproduct you'll be left with is just water. The only way this would work is to make small batches and use it immedatly after mixing or just save the peroxide and mix water and baking soda since that's all it will be the next time you go to use it


----------



## Jack The Ripper (Dec 24, 2011)

MI1 said:


> The baking soda isn't dissolving..lol
> Shake it up and it recirculates... *hopefully the peroxide stops the fizzing*.
> I'm curious to what the effectiveness is if I just use water and baking soda only...maybe a smidge of non scented soap...
> 
> sent from NASA



Here is what it looks like when your turning H2O2 -> H2O


----------



## Darrens6601 (Jul 16, 2015)

Heres a article that was in deer and deer hunting years ago . I don't think you can even find it anymore . I snap shot it so I can refer to it every now and then. You should be able to blow this up to read it if interested it gives some pretty good info on the effectiveness of scent killers ability to fight Oder.. .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello and sent killer.

Do you guys hunt near sheep , Cows, Hogs, Horses]
Will explain after your reply. [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello and sent killer.
> 
> Do you guys hunt near sheep , Cows, Hogs, Horses]
> Will explain after your reply. [ Later


================

Hello
Waiting for a reply. Thanks. [ Later


----------



## Darrens6601 (Jul 16, 2015)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello and sent killer.
> 
> Do you guys hunt near sheep , Cows, Hogs, Horses]
> Will explain after your reply. [ Later


I do not. I used to hunt a farm the guy had like 150 cows . I always hunted the sections he wasn't letting the cows in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Darrens6601 said:


> I do not. I used to hunt a farm the guy had like 150 cows . I always hunted the sections he wasn't letting the cows in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


======================

Hello.
Great. Now buy yourself a oil drain pan.
Put cow manure in the oil pan and mix it with water. Stir it up.
Now pace the pan close to your tree-stan. Shush your boots in the pan and walk to your tree stan. Climb up and begin your hunt. The smell will stay on your boots. And block out all human smell.

Also you can take a jug of this mixster and pour in the oil pan later.

This is all the cover sent you will need.

I have been busted 4 times. It was my fault . Not the fault of any sent I used. 
Might add buy pure sweet antis with no alcohol in it. Makes a great sent to put on your boots going in. Caution don't use where bears live. [ Later


----------



## CattleGuy (Aug 24, 2012)

bump for a useful thread


----------



## xpedition (Mar 26, 2015)

Just made my first batch last night, made about a half gallon I then took the HS earth scent wafers , cut them in half and threw em in shook it up good let it sit overnight and this morning it smells just like the earth scent !! Can't wait to try this stuff!


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

xpedition said:


> Just made my first batch last night, made about a half gallon I then took the HS earth scent wafers , cut them in half and threw em in shook it up good let it sit overnight and this morning it smells just like the earth scent !! Can't wait to try this stuff!


Didn't think about doing that

sent from NASA


----------



## Darrens6601 (Jul 16, 2015)

xpedition said:


> Just made my first batch last night, made about a half gallon I then took the HS earth scent wafers , cut them in half and threw em in shook it up good let it sit overnight and this morning it smells just like the earth scent !! Can't wait to try this stuff!


Great idea I've been trying unsuccessfully to get a fresh earth smell from my homemade scent killer . I will be doing this tomorrow evening. I gonna whip up a 5 gallon batch . I give a bunch to guys at work and my neighbor .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsbc07 (Apr 5, 2009)

the ingredients of the recipe make total sense. thank you


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

xpedition said:


> Just made my first batch last night, made about a half gallon I then took the HS earth scent wafers , cut them in half and threw em in shook it up good let it sit overnight and this morning it smells just like the earth scent !! Can't wait to try this stuff!


Confused here.

I've been using a similar recipe to the OP's for years with great success. We're talking about scent killer here. If the mixture kills scents why doesn't it kill the scent of the HS earth scent wafers that are put in it? 

Serious question.


----------



## talk (Sep 8, 2009)

For the earth scent scent try Minnesota Trapline Supply, they have earth scent oil and you only need a few drops in a bottle. And the recipe is designed to kill bacteria which causes the odor so any added scent will still be there.


----------



## scgator74 (Jul 14, 2016)

Thanks for the info. Anything to save a few dollars will help!

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## aeds151 (Feb 19, 2016)

How about activated carbon and water in a spray bottle?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Lazarus said:


> Confused here.
> 
> I've been using a similar recipe to the OP's for years with great success. We're talking about scent killer here. If the mixture kills scents why doesn't it kill the scent of the HS earth scent wafers that are put in it?
> 
> Serious question.


Guessing it's all an oil no matter the source. Otherwise it couldn't be baked into plastic.

My guess is the oil never combines with the other stuff. Ya know, oil and water. But that doesn't explain why it kills the smell of gas though gas doesn't really lubricate it's refined oil.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

aeds151 said:


> How about activated carbon and water in a spray bottle?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It works, there's people making their own and powder products you mix. It's downfall is it clogs spray bottles really easy. It's best as a dip.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## xdmelarton (Aug 13, 2015)

I have the dead down wind waterless hair and body wash. Will that work as the soap ingredient?


----------



## CattleGuy (Aug 24, 2012)

i found that it does leave a "light film" on things, but never had it clog up .... used it last year, worked good


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

up up and away.....



Tim


----------



## huntingnwfl (Feb 4, 2008)

Bump

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 03bullseye (May 28, 2014)

sounds like a great formula.. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

03bullseye said:


> sounds like a great formula.. I'll give it a shot.


Save you money and it works great

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Just made another gallon (cheap $)


----------



## huntingnwfl (Feb 4, 2008)

Just make sure you leave the cap cracked a little after making it for a day or two. Dont ask why. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## trebor69 (Jul 31, 2005)

Hydrogen Peroxide is not very stable and eagerly wants to give up an Oxygen
that is how it works it "oxidizes" things

it starts off as H2O2 .... it gives up an O and becomes H2O (water)

This recipe has been around a few years with lots of supporters....but I gotta wonder if theres even any Hydrogen Peroxide in it after the recommended 2 day fermentation.
You have to leave the lid loose....probably because the H2O2 is reacting with the baking soda and soap.... releasing Oxygen and turning into water.

By the time you are spraying this stuff on yourself it is probably just water/baking soda/soap


----------



## ego260 (Dec 26, 2011)

trebor69 said:


> Hydrogen Peroxide is not very stable and eagerly wants to give up an Oxygen
> that is how it works it "oxidizes" things
> 
> it starts off as H2O2 .... it gives up an O and becomes H2O (water)
> ...


That's what I was thinking. Two of the products when mixing baking soda and and hydrogen peroxide would be co2 and h2o. The co2 would just evaporate. I bet the exact same thing could be made without the h2o2.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Why use peroxide then?

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Got trial 1/2 gal setting!! TX!!


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Flatwoodshunter said:


> I have not tried it but a friend of mine uses a solution of white vinegar and water mixed 50/50 to eliminate body odor. He says the smell of the vinegar will only last a few minutes. I may try it this year.


Not sure about this one. They are repelled by cat urine n the vinegar smell is close. I actually have a neighbor who throws something on my property that makes all the deer from even a few hundreds yards away snort n bolt off. I witnessed it last year, and it has a strong vinegary smell--


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

I meant to bump this up last week when I made a batch....just in case anybody wants the recipe 


Tim


----------



## rutman (Sep 14, 2009)

To the top


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

rutman said:


> To the top
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I cant believe that I missed this thread for all these yrs.


----------



## huntingnwfl (Feb 4, 2008)

Stuff works great and cheap to make


----------



## Vothomas (Jan 7, 2019)

Thanks, bump


----------

